# IndyPendant's Sunless Citadel OOC thread.



## IndyPendant (Mar 6, 2005)

We're off and running!  Sorry for the short notice, but with Voadam leaving soon, I figured we'd better get going asap.  I would like to keep the other thread as IC as possible, and this thread for OOC talks.  Anything OOC in the other thread I would like to be put in double brackets.  We'll probably work out a style that fits for us over time.

Your first posts in this thread I would like to be of your chars again.  And everyone please wait to post a second time until all six chars are posted, just so they're all available right at the top.  After that though, every feel free to post away!

I only have one thing I'd like everyone to do for style: anything your chars say please put in quotes *and* bold.  If you're the type to put speech in different colours, please refrain from that in this campaign; I've seen it in other threads and frankly hate it.

The IC thread is here.

Post away, and let's have fun!


----------



## jayaint (Mar 6, 2005)

*Ydyr Bhantt*


```
Name: Ydyr Bhantt
Class: Monk1
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: LG
Deity: Illmater (the Broken Ones)

Str: 10 +0      Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 14 +2      BAB: +2         HP: 9   (1d8+1)
Con: 12 +1      Grapple: +4     Current HP: 9/9
Int: 12 +1      Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 00
Wis: 16 +3      Init: +2       
Cha: 10 +0              

Dex is considered 16 (+3) for AC purposes. 

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +0    +0    +3    +0    +0    +3    16
Touch: 16             Flatfooted: 13

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2    +1          +3
Ref:                       2    +2          +4
Will:                      2    +3          +5

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Unarmed                   +2     1d6+0        x2
Flurry                   -0/-0   1d6+0        x2      

Languages: Common, Celestial, Elvish

Abilities: 
Flurry of Blows
Unarmed Damage (1d6)

Feats: 
Improved Unarmed Strike
Improved Grapple (+4 to all grapple checks)
Dodge (Indy's version)
Weapon Finesse (unarmed) (Indy's version)


Skill Points: 24       Max Ranks: 4/2  (4 + Int [+1] + 1 [human]) x4 @ 1st level
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Conentration               4    +1    +0    +5
Knowledge(relig.)          4    +1    +0    +5
Diplomacy                  4    +0    +0    +4
Escape Artist              2    +2    +0    +4
Listen                     2    +3    +0    +5
Spot                       2    +3    +0    +5
Sense Motive               2    +3    +0    +5
Spellcraft (cc)            2    +1    +0    +3

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Backpack                 2gp    2lb
Bedroll                  1sp    5lb
Chalk                    1cp    -lb
Flint&steel              1gp    -lb
Spell component pouch    5gp    2lb
Waterskin(1)             1gp    4lb
trail rations(2)         1gp    2lb
traveler's outfit        1gp    1lb


Total Weight: 16lb  Money: 0gp 0sp 0cp
 
                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                33    66    100   100   500


Age: 19
Height: 6'4"
Weight: 182 lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Dishwater
Skin: Pale-ish


Appearance: Ydyr is a tall and gaunt fellow. He is soft spoken, and polite. His eyes are 

usually downcast, and his floppy hair hangs over his face. He wears a very simple robe, 

which was once probably very nice, but is now frayed and graying from travel. He seems 

awkward as he moves, his strides helplessly longer than most of his companions and sometimes 

off kilter from wounds that never healed exactly properly. His hands twitch nervously at 

most sounds, and it sometimes seems as though he might be having a conversation under his 

breath a lot of the time. 

Background: Ydyr was a simple laborer in a large Dalelands city. His parents were around for 

a few years of his life, but soon hard work and hard knocks were his only two authority 

figures. He sprouted up early, becoming too tall for most of the jobs he had procured: 

chimmney sweep, shiploader, ratkiller.

He finally found a dockside warehouse that needed an inventory counter. He could count just 

high enough in the "interview" to get the job. It was dull, but afforded him walking-around 

money. There was no higher ambition in his life.

One day, a group of disguised thugs jumped his company's dropoff of a shipment. They were 

attempting to steal a set of boxes that his boss had said were "very important". The thugs 

were in the process of killing the company's one bodyguard (Ydyr's best friend at the time). 

Ydyr rushed to his friend's aide only to be knocked out cold by one swing from behind. 

He awoke on the side of an unknown road, battered and broken. In the haze of pain, he looked 

skyward and wondered what might be "out there". He passed out again with death hovering over 

him. 

The next time he awoke, he was in a temple of Illmater. His wounds had been tended to, and 

he was told of how a group of monks returning from a supply run in his city had found him. 

They brought him to their temple to save his life. 

After catching a glimpse of the monks in training, he begged the headmaster to allow him to 

stay and join them. The headmaster relented, but after only a few short weeks of learning 

the basics and trying his heart out, it was obvious that the gangly Ydyr didn't want to 

continue on as a martial monk. He felt called to a more direct link to the deity who saved his 

life.

A passing cleric of Illmater offered to escort the boy back to his city, but found that here 

was the aptitude everyone had been looking for in Ydyr. He gave him a very basic training 

on how to pray for spells and gain more power. This was the way that Ydyr had been 

seeking.

So, dressed as a monk, Ydyr set out from the temple with the intention of getting closer to 

his god. He knew he would have to work hard to forge his own path in a world he had never 

explored.
```

Here's my char. Good intro, Indy. Going to post there now.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 6, 2005)

*Jair Feyfriend*

My druid concept. Jair

Originally insturcted by the treant Vinathus of the unicorn's horn circle of druids who contained many harper members. Trained in the arts of druidic shapeshifting, curing, and summoning animal spirits, the young priest has potent mystical abilities and studies the druidic arts, looking to the day he can become one of Mielikki's Champions of Nature. Jair has been sent to the Dale lands to begin to re-establish a druidic presence after the destruction of the local circles there and to place a harper minion in the locale.

As a druid of Miellikki, patroness of rangers and good forest creatures Jair is required to call and serve a dryad or treant once a month. Jair, a handsome and personable young man bonded with the dryad Alleah who lives in the forests of the Dales, and fell into a courtship with her according to the customs of the fair folk. Jair is now considered fey touched and has grown in his druidic powers establishing a rapport with the local good fey and some of the mortal residents who follow the druidic faiths or who wish a mediator with the fey.

Jair works hard to create a natural haven of good in the forests of the dales but takes his role as a mielikki priest and champion seriously and will investigate and confront any unnatural evil that threatens his new desmesne or the people who call it home.

As a face man for good druidism, Jair has a strong diplomacy focus as well as the usual druidic wilderness skills. His companion is a wolfhound Terrek a friendly hunting/guard who is happy to get skritched and give friendly grins that put people at ease.

Jair
Human druid 1
Patron Mielikki
NG
Str 10
Dex 12
Con 12
Int 10
Wis 16
Cha 14
HP 9
AC 16 (+3 armor +2 shield, +1 dex), touch 11, Flat footed 16
BAB +0, melee +0 ranged +1 grapple +0
F +3, R +1, W +5 
Feats: spell focus conjuration, augment summoning
Languages: Common, Druidic, Sylvan
skills:
Diplomacy 4 ranks +2 cha, = +6
Survival 4 ranks +3 wis +2 nature sense =+9
Knowledge Nature 3 ranks +2 nature sense = +5
Handle Animal 4 ranks +3 wisdom = +7 (+11 with companion)
Spot 4 ranks +3 wis = +7

Spells 4/2
DC 13+spell level

spells known
0
create water
cure minor wounds
detect magic
read magic

1
speak with animals
cure light wounds
summon nature's ally I

Powers
Nature's sense
Animal companion (unused currently)
Wild Empathy +3

Possessions,
hide armor
heavy wooden shield
spear d8 x3
sling and pouch with stones d4
skinning knife d4
Mielikki holy symbol (wooden)
23 gp 9 sp

Animal Companion
Riding dog
Dog, Riding: CR 1; LA —; Medium animal; HD 2d8+4; hp 13; Init +2; Spd 40 ft.; AC 16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural),
touch 12, flat-footed 14; Base Atk +1; Grp +3; Atk Bite +3 melee (1d6+3); Full Atk (same); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.;
SA trip (if trained for war); SQ low–light vision, scent; AL (Always) N; SV Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1; Str 15, Dex 15,
Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.
Skills and Feats: Jump +8, Listen +5, Spot +5, Survival +1, Swim +3; Alertness, Track B. B = Bonus Feat.
(Riding dogs have a +4 racial bonus on Jump checks. Riding dogs have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks
when tracking by scent.)
Carrying Capacity: A light load for a riding dog is up to 100 pounds; a medium load, 101–200 pounds; and a
heavy load, 201–300 pounds A riding dog can drag 1,500 pounds
Scent (Ex): Can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.
Trip (Ex): A riding dog that is trained for war that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+1
check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt
fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the dog.
Description/Combat: This category includes working breeds such as collies, huskies, and St. Bernards. If
trained for war, these animals can make trip attacks just as wolves do. A riding dog can fight while carrying a
rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he or she succeeds on a Ride check.
Environment: Temperate plains
Organization: Solitary or pack (5–12)
Advancement: —

Jair's wolfhound is trained for guarding and knows the bonus trick fetch and is trained in trip attacks.

Guarding (DC 20): An animal trained to guard knows the tricks attack, defend, down, and guard. Training an animal for guarding takes four weeks.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 6, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Heirmund Vottar
[B]Class:[/B] Illusionist (Barred schools: Necromancy&Evocation)
[B]Race:[/B] Rock Gnome
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] none

[B]Str:[/B] 8  -1      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 5   (1d4+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Grapple:[/B] -5     [B]Current HP:[/B] 5/5
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4      [B]Speed:[/B] 15'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 00
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Failure:[/B] 00%
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0      [B]ACP:[/B] -3         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +1    +1    +0    +0    12
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 11

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Quarterstaff              +0     1d4-1      x20
Dagger                    +1     1d3-1      19-20

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Gnome, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Goblin.

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Low-light vision.
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions.
+1 to the DC for saving throws against illusion spells cast by Heirmund.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against giant type.
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.
1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute), dancing lights
ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10+ spell level.

[B]Feats:[/B] Scribe scroll, Craft wondrous item, Alertness (if Ivan is within reach)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                   2    +4    +3    +9
Conentration               4    +1    +0    +5
Craft(Alchemy)             4    +4    +2    +10
Knowledge(Arcana)          4    +4    +0    +8
Knowledge(History)         4    +4    +0    +8
Knowledge(Nature)          2    +4    +0    +6
Spellcraft                 4    +4    +0    +8

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Quarterstaff             -gp    2lb
Dagger(x4)               8gp    2lb
Backpack                 2gp    1/2lb
Bedroll                  5sp    1 1/4lb
Candle(x10)              1sp    -lb
Map case                 1gp    1/2lb
Chalk                    1cp    -lb
Flint&steel              1gp    -lb
Black ink vial           8gp    -lb
Ink Pen                  1sp    -lb
Parchment(10 sheets)     2gp    -lb
Spell book               15gp   3lb
Blank book               15gp   3lb
Spell component pouch    5gp    2lb
Soap                     5sp    1lb
Waterskin(4)             4gp    4lb
trail rations(4)         2gp    1lb
Scholars outfit          5gp    6lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 26 1/4lb  [B]Money:[/B] 0gp 7sp 9cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               19.5  39   60    60    300

[b](Class Name) Spell DC:[/b] 14(15 if illusion)+ Spell Level
[b](Class Name) Spells Per Day:[/b] 4/3
[b](Class Name) Spells Prepared:[/b]
[i]0-level(DC 14):[/i] Acid splash, Detect magic, Mage hand, Message
[i]1-level(DC 15):[/i] Color spray*, Mage armor, Silent image*


[b](Class Name) Spells Known:[/b]
[i]0-level(DC 14):[/i] Resistance, Acid Splash, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic
Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation
[i]1-level(DC 15):[/i] Identify, Comprehend languages, Mage armor, Charm person, Color spray, Silent image, Feather fall

Ivan: 
Tiny Animal	   
Hit Dice:	     1 (2 hp)	   
Initiative:	     +2	   
Speed:	             10 ft. (2 squares), fly 40 ft. (average)	   
Armor Class:	     15 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 13	   
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/–13	   
Attack:	Claws        +4 melee (1d2–5)	   
Full Attack:	     Claws +4 melee (1d2–5)	   
Space/Reach:	     2-1/2 ft./0 ft.	      
Special Qualities:   Low-light vision	   
Saves:	             Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +4	   
Abilities:	     Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 6	   
Skills:	             Listen +3, Spot +5	   
Feats:	             Weapon Finesse	 
These glossy black birds are about 2 feet long and have wingspans of about 4 feet.

[B]Age:[/B] 60
[B]Height:[/B] 3'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 48lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark Tan


[B]Appearance:[/B] Heirmund's has blond hair blue eyes and wrinkled tan skin, he has short
blond hair and He keeps a well groomed beard which comes to a point accenting his chin. 
Heirmund dresses in a dark blue robe and cloak, he keeps two sharp knives in their sheaths
at his left side.

[B]Background:[/B] Heirmund Vottar was born to a rich merchant family in a fairly large town.
He was taught in many things he would need in any line of work he might want to take up, or
so his family thought at the time. When he was old enough to learn a trade he was put to work
as a clerk in one of his family's shops, a pawn shop to be exact.

Heirmund did quite well there but felt unfulfilled. He was a brilliant young gnome and from an
early age had devoured all the knowledge he could find this lead him to apprentice to a wizard
since that seemed quite interesting indeed from his readings.

So Heirmund found a wizard who would accept him as his apprentice and worked under him for several
years. He found he despised spells that dealt with the essenced of life and the flashy
spells some of the wizard's other apprentices liked. He spent the extra time working on forming
believable illusions. 

Once Heirmund's time as an apprentice was over he went back to work for his family making various
alchemical item's. After a time he grew bored of simply creating these item's like some kind of
factory. Heirmund's family could not understand their son's need for something more, in their
mind he had everything a gnome could want, rich men would be knocking on his door soon if he
worked hard and what could be more important?.

Heirmund unlike his family found his prospects rather dull at best. He determined to find something,
anything to do with his skills that wouldn't be drudgery. In the mean time all he had was his work
whatever he could find to read and Ivan, who quite honestly wasn't the best company you could ask for.
```


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 7, 2005)

*Dengar Tonhil*

Dengar Tonhil
Earth Genasi Male
Fighter 1
Lawful Good

Str 18, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8

Fort +6, Ref +0, Will +1

Atk +5 melee (1d8+4/20x2, Flail), +1 ranged (1d6+4/20x2, Javelin) +1 ranged (1d6+4/20x2 throwing axe)

AC 15 (scale mail + shield) 10 (touch) 15 (flat footed), hp: 14

RA: Darkvision, Pass without trace 1/day, +1 saving throw vs earth spells and effects, outsider

Languages: Common, Chondathan, Dwarven

Feats/Skills: Strong Soul, Improved Toughness; Craft (sculpting): +3, Intimidate: +3, Knowledge (Geology) (cc): +3, Sense Motive (cc): +1

Equipment: Scale Mail, Flail, 10 Javelins, 2 Throwing Axes, Backpack w/bedroll, waterskin, 3 days rations, sculpting tools, Flint & Steel, whetstone

Description

Dengar Tonhil from a distance looks like any other militia member you might pass on the road. While broad at the shoulder and chest, he is of average height and weight, but as you look closer, it is easy to see the differences between Dengar and those he travels with.

Dengar's body is slate in color and his very flesh seems closer to stone than skin in its texture and appearance. Black eyes, deeply set underneath his craggy brow, stare out at all he passes, and while he does not mean any harm, it does not ease the discomfort it causes.

His armor is well cared for, as are his weapons, and although he will never serve as mounted cavalry, Dengar has proved his mettle in the minor skirmishes he has been involved in during his training with the militia.


Background

When I was younger, my grandmother would sit beside my bed and tell me the history of my people and my family. She would tell me of how Moradin gathered twelve of his trusted servants and bade them to live among his children and help them carve out a home deep in the heart of the earth. The servants did as they were told and worked tirelessly with the dwarves until Moradin came to the twelve and told them that their time among the mortals was almost at an end. The servants, who had come to love the young race nearly as much as the Soulforger himself, beseached Moradin to allow them to stay among the dwarves, even if it meant forsaking their own immortality to do so. The Soulforger pondered their request as while it seemed an easy one to grant, Moradin knew that for his children to grow as a race, he had to let them face the world on their own. However, if his servants were willing to forsake their immortality and live the life of a mortal, could he truly stop them? After seven days Moradin reached his decision and stripped his servants of their immortality, but not their powers. Thanking Moradin for his generousity, the servants went among the clans and after a time chose a mate and started a family of their own. With the Soulforger's blessing, the blood which flowed through their veins carried with it the powers of their father, but Moradin in his wisdom had weakened the bloodline, as he did not wish for his children to come to depend upon the "braclish", or chosen in the dwarven tongue, to solve their problems in all the days to come. As each generation passed, the bracklish's blood became weaker and weaker until there was soon no difference between them and their dwarven brothers and sisters. In the eyes of the dwarves, it was a fair and just thing as Moradin had given them aide when they needed it, but had not given them a crutch.

On the night of the Thunder Blessing, Moradin gave two gifts back to his children. The dwarven race would no longer fear the curse of the barren womb and for the first time in almost two hundred years, a braclish was born into the world.

My grandfather's father was the son of a dwarven mercanary and a human woman, and while my grandmother would tell me that their union was one of love, I have my doubts. If it was truly love, why did she hide the fact she was pregnant and journey to the Dalelands to have the child? Why would she give the child over to the priests of Ilmater shortly after his birth, neglecting to even name him in her haste to continue her phlight into gods know where.

Although a pious man, it was not his fate to walk as a priest, but he did serve as the groundskeeper for the church and when he took a wife, a seamstress by trade and choice, the clergy gave him permission to build a small cottage on the church's ground. It would take several years for him to save up enough money to complete the house, but as Tymora, Ilmater, and Moradin would have it, the day it was finished she went into labor and on the cold stone floor, my grandfather, whose skin was as gray as the stone tiles themselves, was born.

My grandfather would spend his entire life learning all he could of the blood which flowed through his veins. Everything he learned, he recorded in his journals and when he felt he had learned enough to quell the questions in his soul, he returned to the quiet life in the Dales and took a struggling young bard under his wing and soon made her his wife.

My father was born without Moradin's touch, and while my father would never admit it, he felt that he was less of a son because the braclish blood did not manifest within him. However, while the gift may have passed him over, there could be no doubt that when I was born that I was one of the braclish.

My father was a skilled bladesman and my grandfather a respected mage so it was no surprise that when the land was plunged into chaos during the Godswar that they would volunteer to defend it as best they could. I did not need my grandmother's stories to remind me of the day they left. I can remember all too well running up and hugging my father's waist, begging him not to leave us. I can remember the feel of his glove upon my head as he told me everything would be fine. I can remember the feel of tears on my cheek as I watched them ride out to meet their destinies. I can remember knowing I would never see them again.

I was right.

Before my grandfather left, he had given my grandmother the keys to his desk and told her that should the gods not allow him to return, she was to use the coins she would find to take care of the family. My grandmother had told him to quit giving Basheba ideas, but she took the keys anyway and promised she would look after us as best she could. It was a promise that she kept to the day she joined Milil's heavenly choir.

My mother passed away three summers after my grandmother died of the brain fever. The Ilmatari and Lathanderites did all they could, but in the end, the damage done by the fever was too much for her body to handle. I held her hand as she passed away and I buried her with the others in the small graveyard behind our house. After she died, the priests of Ilmater requested to buy the house back from me, to serve as a study for the church and their visitors, but I could not take their coin, especially since the land was given freely to my great-grandfather to begin with. I merely asked that they tended to the family's grave and put fresh flowers out when the spring blossoms bloomed. They agreed with a solemn nod and after packing only what I needed to travel to Mistledale, as well as my grandfather's journals, I left and began my part in the tale.

I have served in the Mistledale militia for six years now, and while others have come and gone, I remain. They have come to accept me here and I no longer draw the curious stares I did when I first arrived, and in turn I have come to accept the fact that while Moradin did not want his children to rely to heavily upon the braclish, we are needed once more, but for what I do not know. Until I am given a sign, I shall stay among my adopted clan and protect them as best I can. It was what my people were asked to do when the world was brand new, and it is a duty I willingly accept now.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 7, 2005)

*Jerek Tolman*

*Jerek Tolman*

Male Human  Rogue1, Neutral Good

HD (1d6)+1 hp 7

STR 10 (+0)
DEX 16 (+3)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 12 (+1)
Init +3 (+3 Dex, +0 Misc)

AC 15 (flatfooted 12, touch 13)
Base Atk +0 Grapple +0

SA: Sneak Attack 1d6

Saves: Fort +1, Ref +5, Will +0

*Attacks*
+0 Melee Dagger (1d4 19-20/x2)
OR
+0 Melee Short Sword (1d6 19-20/x2)
OR
+3 Ranged Dagger (1d4 19-20/x2) (+1 within 30 ftl, 10 ft. increment)
OR
+3 Ranged Short bow (1d6 20/x3) (+1 within 30 ft., 60 ft. increment)

*Skills*
Balance +7 (4 ranks)
Climb +4 (4)
Disable Device +6 (4)
Hide +7 (4)
Move Silently +7 (4)
Open Lock +7 (4)
Sleight of Hand +7 (4)
Search +6 (4)
Spot +4 (4)
Survival +2 (4)
Tumble +7 (4)

*Feats*
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot

*Possessions* (GP)

Shortbow (30)
20 Arrows (1)
Leather Armor (10)
2 Daggers (4)
Explorer's Outfit (0)
Short Sword (10)
Thieve's tools (30)

Tent (10)
Bedroll (0.1)
Blanket (0.5)
Backpack (2)
10 days Traveling Rations (5)
2 Spare outfits (2)

12 GP in various denominations

*Party Possessions*
Block and Tackle	5		5
2 x 50' Hemp Rope	2		20
3 x Lantern (Hooded)	21		6
6 x oil flask		0.6		6
5 x sack		0.5		2.5


*Description*
Jerek is of medium height, with a thin, wiry build and a sardonic smile playing around his lips.  He dresses in muted colors for the most part but wears a red cloth around his brow to keep his long black hair back.

*Bio*
Jerek was born to a farming family in a hamlet in the distant kingdom of Toulon.  From an early age he had a habit of blundering into difficulties and wriggling his way out of them.  As he matured he displayed a real talent for the bow and supplemented his family's farming with hunting in the nearby forests.

One day in his seventeenth year, he was suddenly set upon by what he took to be brigands.  He defended himself as best he could but was soon pummelled into submission.  Only then did he realize he had joined the army.  He quickly found himself in the service of Baron Etienne Valmont, whose arbitrary cruelty was matched only by his military brilliance.  Jerek's innate talents were quickly recognized and he was trained to perform infiltration and reconnaisance.  Though their campaign against the neighboring kingdom of Osserik was a success, Jerek was apalled by the army's conduct.  During an action in the Osserian town of Dovewood, the company captain allowed his men free reign on the local civilians.  The captain personally despoiled the temple and seemed intent on doing the same to the priestess.  Jerek had enough.  He killed the captain and fled, though he was slightly wounded in the process.  Noone seemed to know what he had done, but Jerek knew that he couldn't go home, since the Baron's troops would be sure to capture and execute him as a deserter.  And if they found out he had killed the Captain, they would punish his family as well.  The only hope for his family was to disappear and be counted as lost in action.

He wandered far to the north as quickly as he could, living off the land and turning the tables on the occasional thief.  Eventually he signed on as a caravan guard.  There he met an odd group of similar wanderers and feels for the first time in a long time that he might have genuine friends again.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Mar 8, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Lehko     [B]Class:[/B] Sorceror  [B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Region:[/B]Chult   [B]Size:[/B] Medium  [B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CN  


[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]   0        [B]HP:[/B] 4 (1d4+0)
[B]Con:[/B] 10  0 (2p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10  0 (2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)    [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10    +0    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    13
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                  0    +0          +0
[B]Ref:[/B]                   0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                  2    +0          +2

[B]Weapon                     Attack   Damage     Critical     Range[/B]
Club                         +1     1d6+1 B        x2          10'
Sling                        +2     1d4+1 B        x2          50'
Punch                        +1     1d3+1 B        x2          -
Goblin short sword	     -5     1d4+1 P      19-20/x2      -

[B]Languages:[/B]Common, Chultan

[B]Racial Traits:[/B]Bonus feat at 1st level, +4 skill points at 1st level, 1 extra 
skill point every level there-after

[B]Class Traits:[/B]Eschew Materials, Bonus Feats at 5th, 10th, 15th, and 
20th level (must be metamagic feats)

[B]Feats:[/B]Dodge, Imp. Unarmed Strike

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills             Ranks    Mod   Misc    Total[/B]
Bluff 			4	3		7
Concentration 		4	0		4
Diplomacy 		4	3		7
Intimidate 		4	3		7
Sense Motive 		4	0		4
Use Magic Device 	4	3		7

[B]Spell DC:[/B] 13 + Spell Level
[B]Spells Per Day:[/B] 5/4

[B]Spells Known[/B]
[B]0-level[/B](DC 13)[B]:[/B] Mage Hand, Flare, Touch of Fatigue, Electric Jolt*
[B]1-level[/B](DC 14)[B]:[/B] Shocking Grasp, Forcewave*
[SIZE=-1]*From Magic of Faerun. If unacceptable, will sub (respectivley) Acid Splash and Burning 
Hands[/SIZE]

[B]Equipment:                  Cost  Weight[/B]
Club	                        -	3lbs
Sling				-	2lbs
-Sling bullets x2		2s	10lbs
Monk's Outfit			-	2lbs
Beltpouch x2			2g	1lbs
-Flint + Steel			1g	-
-Fishhook			1s	-
-Trail Ration x3		1g, 5s	3lbs
-Candle x5			5c	-
-Mirror, Small Steel		10g	.5lbs
Waterskin			1gp	4lbs
Hooded Lantern                  -gp      2lbs
Extra Pint of Oil               -gp      1lb
Goblin short sword x2           -gp      4lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]33.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 33gp 9sp 5cp

                           [B]Lgt    Med     Hvy    Lft/OH   Push/pull[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]           0-43   44-86   87-130   130	  650

[B]Age:[/B] 19
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10 
[B]Weight:[/B] 145lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Dark green
[B]Hair:[/B] Raven, blonde streaks
[B]Skin:[/B] Golden tan
```

*Appearance:* Lehko is thin for his height, with taught stringy muscles. His clothing is simple, a rough but simply made shirt of green cloth with no collar or sleeves, closed with wooden toggles up to his neckline. He wears dark, braided leather pants that stretch tight when he bends and flexes his legs. A pair of sewn hide pouches fall to either side of his hips. His only adornment are bands, coloured with natural dyes and drawn tight around his biceps, elbows, forearms and wrists. They trail about 6 inches of the material past the fastening knot, and swing and twirl when he moves and runs. His dark hair is kept short and in a square cut, with brilliant streaks of vibrant blonde running laterally. His skin is the golden tan of a native to the wilds. Deep green eyes constantly move and scan the surroundings. He seems restless, antsy almost. Always shifting his weight and moving in large gestures. 

*Background:*Lehko was born to one of the many small agricultural nomadic tribes of the Chultan penninsula. His family was of the warrior cast, and he showed an aptitude for personal combat at an early age. The first years of his life were mostly uneventful. He was never as strong as his brothers and friends, but he was swift as the wind and always had energy to burn. His instructors saw talent in him, but also a ferocity that hindered his training. He would often become emotional in combat and make sloppy mistakes. It soon became apparent that he would never be an exceptional warrior. 

	Around his twelfth year things began to happen. Objects moved without control only when Lehko was around. When he lost his temper in the sparring ring, the other young warriors started complaining about shocks when he hit them. People began to talk. On the eve of his thirteenth birthday, his arcane powers exploded and emerged fully when he got into one of his frequent squabbles with one of the other boys and struck him, causing him serious damage with an electric shock. Lehko could feel the power growing within him now. 

	His tribe restrained him and called the shaman. When the warrior-priest appeared the next morning, he recognized Lehko as a sorceror. Only one fate awaited him, exile. He was cast out of his tribe and told not to return. He came to terms with this. The power within humhad awoken a hunger. He wanted more. He traveled for long years, learning about himself, and his power. He honed, it, came to control it. He traveled deeper into the civilized lands and eventually came to the step of a master sorceror. The Master accepted his apprenticeship only after Lehko refused to leave. He stayed with the Master for some time, learning all he could. Unfortunatly, the Master was very old, and unwell. He passed in the night, and that morning Lehko left after burning his body on the funeral pyre. With nothing left for him in the city he resumed his wandering seeking power, glory, and a deeper truth from within.


----------



## IndyPendant (Mar 8, 2005)

Okay thanks guys.  That's all the chars listed.  Consider this thread 'unlocked' for anything you might want to discuss.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 8, 2005)

Indy, I have played Nightfang spire before and am currently in the beginning of Standing Stones in a different campaign and I plan on running Lord of the Iron Fortress in my group's campaign (probably later this year or maybe early next year).

I have not played or read any of the earlier modules in the series and the later ones were heavily modified for our Post apocalyptic Greyhawk banewarrens campaign according to the DM. I will keep any out of character knowledge to myself that does come up though.


----------



## jayaint (Mar 8, 2005)

I have actually played Sunless Citadel, et al up through speaker of dreams (?, maybe) but it was in 3.0 and during my college "gray haze" days so everything is WAY foggy. I too will keep my mouth shut should I happen to recollect something. LOL

-jay


----------



## JimAde (Mar 8, 2005)

Is Standing Stone part of this series?  Ack!  I bought that one recently and have, in fact, read it through.  However, I don't imagine we'll get that far any time soon.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 8, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Is Standing Stone part of this series?  Ack!  I bought that one recently and have, in fact, read it through.  However, I don't imagine we'll get that far any time soon.




Yep any blue modules from WotC were the 3.0 adventure path set. My 15th level eldritch knight is going through it solo, although the DM said he upgraded the monsters and challenges to be level and campaign appropriate. I won't even peek at the cover now that I'm playing it so I could not say what levels it is supposed to be for, but it would be a long while before reaching it I would assume.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 8, 2005)

As I said I just recently bought it.  It's listed, I believe, as 5th-6th level.  I was considering beefing it up to throw at my 8th level group.


----------



## IndyPendant (Mar 9, 2005)

Argh.  Okay okay, for those of you that haven't seen them, please avoid any reference to the modules now.  At the least, for this one and the next one, Forge of Fury.  It will be a long time before the other modules kick in, and I'll think about what to do about that as we go along.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 9, 2005)

Indy, could you list the modules in question?  People usually refer to them by their individual titles and we might not realize which ones you're talking about.

Thanks.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 9, 2005)

Are any of Heirmund's knowledge skills relevant to the magic fruit?.
I'd just like to know before I make my next post.


----------



## IndyPendant (Mar 10, 2005)

Only in that you've never heard of anything like this fruit before, Mithran...


----------



## IndyPendant (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm editing the title of my threads to have my handle in them, since there's suddenly now, what?  Three Sunless Citadel adventures going on, here?  Four? : )  Please avoid reading those until this one is finished.  Of course.

Sorrow!  I still need those spells!  --In .pdf, .txt, .doc, or .rtf format.  You sent me something in .sxw--which is apparently an 'OpenOffice' file.  Cool.  Didn't know that existed.  But I have Office, so I won't dl it, since it's still in Beta.  Good to know it's there tho...  But if you want to use those spells in combat, I need to be able to read precisely what they do, of course.

And not a bad idea, JimAde.  The series I intend to GM is of course the 3.0e Adventure Path series.  Here they are, in order:

The Sunless Citadel
The Forge of Fury
The Speaker in Dreams
The Standing Stone
Heart of Nightfang Spire
Deep Horizon
Lord of the Iron Fortress
Bastion of Broken Souls

Please do not look at these (any more than you already have.  *Sigh.*)

_Edit: Spelling._


----------



## JimAde (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry, Indy!  (Why do I feel like Short Round when I say that?).

Anyway, given the pace the PbP games go at, I'll be shocked if we get as far as The Standing Stone inside a year or two...


----------



## IndyPendant (Mar 10, 2005)

Okay, a few quickie house rules, set in advance just to give you guys a head's-up.

Some of you aren't posting every day, even briefly.  No worries on that, really; I'm not going to get all tyrant on you over that--so long as you don't miss *too* often...: )  However, I will be doing my best to post every day, and if it comes time for me to post and I'm ready to, I will do so.  I will not backtrack and change my posts after the fact unless your post beats mine to the boards.  Now, for roleplaying that's not a big deal most of the time; it just means you don't get a chance to play your char.

But when we get into combats, this could prove difficult.  So, if you miss a day, I get to play your char for that round, or series of rounds.  I will do my best to stay true to your concept, and that will only improve as I see your chars in action, but if something nasty happens to your char when you miss a post...*shrug*.  Not a lot of sympathy.  You should have posted.

If you suffer an unavoidable absense (like Voadam's upcoming trip, for example), by all means provide general guidelines as to what your char does (i.e. "If we do end up fighting, I attack anyone that looks big and tough unless he really starts kicking my ass or the party flees.  If anyone fragile is getting hurt I take out their attacker if I can.")  I will follow those guidelines as much as possible.  Then, if something nasty happens to your char, you'll still have to live with it--you'll just get a bit more sympathy from me...: )

If this is all standard, and I'm belabouring the obvious, then sorry about that.  I just figured I'd set it out ahead of time.

And above all, have fun!


----------



## JimAde (Mar 10, 2005)

Not obvious at all.  Thanks for the info.  I may sometimes miss a day on the week-ends and have no problem with you running my character in those circumstances.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Mar 11, 2005)

SOrry about that Indy. Sent again in .doc.


----------



## IndyPendant (Mar 14, 2005)

Bah.  I couldn't access the boards this morning.  Tried off and on for a few hours.  Not sure what happened there. : /  So I'm going to post right after this, and then my next post will be Tuesday morning.

Sorrow, got your spell writeups this time.  Thanks. : )

And finally, I'm leaving on a short trip myself this Friday after work, and returning sometime Sunday.  So this Friday morning will be my last post until the following Monday morning.  (Which, btw, is another reason why I rushed to start when I found out Voadam was leaving on a trip; if we had waited for him, we would have started tomorrow--and I would have had to leave four days later...)  Just a head's-up.

Have fun!


----------



## JimAde (Mar 14, 2005)

Sorry for my own absence the last few days.  I got hit with a nasty stomach flu and am just now recovered.

Bumpy start all around, I guess.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm afraid I've lost track of who's where in the game.  Is the party split or are we all running after the mysterious noise?


----------



## Voadam (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm back!

Woohoo, good vs evil confrontation, as a champion of Mielikki patroness of good rangers, Jair is looking forward to standing up to these ruffians.

Reading over everything, I was expecting one post a day during weekdays, not the weekends, but I'm fine having Indy adjudicate Jair on weekends if he needs to keep things going.


----------



## IndyPendant (Mar 15, 2005)

Welcome back, Voadam. : )

Two-Gun, your 'drawing your flail' thing threw me off for a moment; I hadn't rechecked your equipment in your char on this post.  The weapon switch is fine; no worries there.  But I just wanted to mention that if you also wanted to switch Toughness back to Power Attack, that's fine too--so long as you decide to within the next day or so.  Totally your decision though.

And JimAde, no worries on the confusion; it's my job to keep track of where everyone is.  But if you're ever confused about something, post it here or in the game forum itself.  For example, I tried to make sure I described everyone's position in my post this morning clearly enough that you would all know where you are...


----------



## JimAde (Mar 16, 2005)

Excellent clarifications, I'm all caught up now.  

By the way, do you want us to do combat rolls, or will you do them all?


----------



## jayaint (Mar 16, 2005)

Indy, I am going to try and post this afternoon with my turn, I just wanted some EN-clarification on my proposed course of action. Check out this thread to see what I am considering and see where my dilemma lies. Even without much feedback, I will post my turn (I know I am on deck in the ini. order with Heirmund running and Jair up to bat.) by this afternoon. 

Thanks.

-jay


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 16, 2005)

I think for the moment, the Improved Toughness is the route to go. I can always take Power Attack next lvl, if he makes it that far, and then hopefully by 3rd, he will have decided which weapon to focus on.

Thanks for the option though, and sorry if I threw you off some with the post.

Great flavor text btw..


----------



## Voadam (Mar 22, 2005)

Sorry Jayaint, I'll give you a minor healing as soon as the triage for the dying is done.


----------



## IndyPendant (Mar 22, 2005)

Well, I think it's time for a checkin.  You guys have had a small amount of roleplaying, and gone through one reasonably major combat.

Thoughts?

Anything you particularly like, anything you particularly hate?  Don't worry about kissing my butt, or hurting my feelings.  I don't work that way.  So long as you aren't saying something along the lines of 'j00 suk!1!', and can give at least reasonable detail (i.e. 'I really hate having to squint at tiny tiny print to find out how much damage is dealt!'), go nuts.  And suggestions are always welcome.  If you have an idea that you think could improve the game, by all means let me know.

And finally, what's your overall impression, so far?  Are you enjoying yourselves?


----------



## JimAde (Mar 22, 2005)

Absolutely having a good time.  Your descriptive text rocks.

You know, if you want to hide the rolls but not require squinting, you can use the sblock tags.  It hides everything so the flow of description isn't interrupted (and in fact you can just NOT look at the rolls if you prefer).  It looks like this:

[sblock]Spiffy hidden text that can even have formatting and stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## jayaint (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree with Jim... your flavor writing is very well done. And the story has been easy to folow, and combat actually resovled itself pretty quickly and easily, though that might be the case when your char is face down in the mud... LOL

I think the group is well put together, and that we will form a good group strategy sooner rather than later. 

Everything is going smoothly as far as I can tell. 

-jay


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't see any hicupps. OW. Excuse me, I think I just got SHOT IN THE CHEST. I know, I know, blame the dice.  But, _other_ than that yeah, rock on man. Doing a bang up job as far as I can see. As for group strategy, that will come with time, one hopes. I'm already seeing the beginnings of one in just this combat

And just checking, am I taking a little too much poetic liberty with inborn innate arcane power thing? i.e, sparks across the knuckles, lightning danicing off fingertips, etc. I don't want to step out of line with that sort of thing.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm enjoying it so far. My druid feels like a celtic warrior, which is pretty fun and fitting with the Mielikki champion part.

My only regret is naming the hound Terek when we have a Jerek in the party. Sorry about that.


----------



## IndyPendant (Mar 24, 2005)

Okay good, glad you guys are enjoying yourselves.  Feel free to let me know here too, of course, if you get any ideas for suggestions or improvements. : )

Sorrow, by all means keep up the flavour text.  And this goes for all of you.  The more embellishing you guys do, the better.  Just keep in mind I may have to temper things a little when it comes to how it actually affects the game.  (An example of this is how Sorrow wrote about laughing into his assailant's eyes as he collapsed.  Now, that's perfectly fine, and great writing--but unfortunately didn't fit the situation, because he couldn't see that enemy.  So I just added a quick description in my own post afterwards mentioning that.)  So, as long as you're okay with that--go nuts!  If I ever feel the need, I'll give you guys a gentle reign-in here in the OOC thread.

Jayaint, a caution.  If you still intend to take the Sacred Fist PrC, I strongly recommend you take another careful look at its prereqs--particularly since you have chosen Improved Grapple over Stunning Fist.

Voadam, the similarity in names can be fixed if you'd like--relatively easily in a PbP game.  You can give him a new name, and just edit you char above, and each of your posts, changing the name for them using Find & Replace.  I would then do the same in each of my posts as well, and then your companion's name will sort of 'always have been' that way!

(I ran into a similar problem with my OpenRPG campaign btw; a new NPC female paladin had a mount I named Darren, and one of the chars was already named Darwin.  The game tended to get interrupted briefly with ooc chatter whenever I would say something like "Yanina mounts Darren and..."  I finally just changed the mount's name to Warren...: )


----------



## JimAde (Mar 24, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm enjoying it so far. My druid feels like a celtic warrior, which is pretty fun and fitting with the Mielikki champion part.
> 
> My only regret is naming the hound Terek when we have a Jerek in the party. Sorry about that.



 You might have gone first, I'm not sure. 

We could make a running gag out of it.  You're calling your dog and I'm saying "What?  What!? I'm RIGHT HERE!!"


----------



## IndyPendant (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh, and one more thing, in case it's not clear.  I want you guys to post at least once a day, ideally.  But you're not limited to once.  You could post ten times in one day, going back and forth with some IC conversation between chars, if you'd like.  And feel free to post strategy ideas, plans, whatever here in the OOC thread.

Again, go nuts.  And above all, have fun!  : )


----------



## jayaint (Mar 24, 2005)

IndyPendant said:
			
		

> Jayaint, a caution.  If you still intend to take the Sacred Fist PrC, I strongly recommend you take another careful look at its prereqs--particularly since you have chosen Improved Grapple over Stunning Fist.




Thanks for the heads, up, Indy. However, as I look more completely at my "future character" and the choices he might face... I don't think it is going to fit quite as well as I orignally thought. Though I was glad to be made aware of it.  If I come up with any other "brilliant" build-ideas... I'll be sure and let you know well in advance. 

-jay


----------



## Voadam (Mar 25, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> You might have gone first, I'm not sure.
> 
> We could make a running gag out of it.  You're calling your dog and I'm saying "What?  What!? I'm RIGHT HERE!!"




That sounds like fun. "Get him Terrek!" and both you and the dog leap to the attack.

Indy, let's keep it this way, I'll just try and remember the second "r" as I type in Terrek which might help a little visually for us to keep it straight.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Mar 30, 2005)

*Brzzzzzt*

My apologies Indy, monday evening my are had some pretty bad thunder storms from the Canadian jet strem dipping down (check a  recent weather map, I live like 5 miles from lake Ontario) and my house actually got hit by lightning. Totally fried my DSL modem, and my block lost service for a few days. BUt, I'm back, and will attempt to keep up with the posting now.

Again, sorry.


----------



## IndyPendant (Mar 31, 2005)

Hrm.  Running into a potential issue here, compared to my online campaign: I can tell when it's time to FF by watching for the RP to wind down.  Here, that seems...rather difficult.  So I'm left with a choice.  Either continue RPing scenes in fits and starts, seeing if there's anything that grabs you guys--or risk trampling on any ideas you might have, and FF to the Next Significant Event.  (For example, if the NSE is for you to enter the Citadel--but you planned to do something before leaving Oakhurst, what do I do?  Now, I could just ask--but I can easily imagine many situations where asking would give you warning about what's about to happen.  Can't have that! : )

Still, my GM sense is tingling.  I think I need to move things along.  So, for now I'm going to risk it and do the FF.  I just ask you to keep this in mind: I'm going to be a little clumsy doing things like this, every once in a while, until I find the proper balance.  Just please bear with me--and let me know when you think I've gone too far, of course.  It's never my intention to take away from my player's enjoyment. : )

And if you want to do anything in particular that you have not mentioned, please let me know.  (I have read between the lines and do intend to describe a talk with Felosian regarding the muggers, btw.)  If it suits to describe it IC, do so in that thread; otherwise, feel free to describe it here.  I try to check both at least once a day.

_(Edit:  Thanks for the head's-up Sorrow, and no worries.  Welcome back!)_


----------



## JimAde (Mar 31, 2005)

I agree that a FF is in order.  I'm ready to try and find these guys and rake in that phat reward lewt!  

I think in PbP games, keeping things moving is even more important than in a regular game.  Going great so far!


----------



## Voadam (Mar 31, 2005)

I love the fact that I can re-read old posts in pbp games and pick up details that would otherwise escape me in a face to face game.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm going to fill in that first level spell known slot with speak with animals so I can do investigations and talk with my wolfhound.


----------



## jayaint (Apr 1, 2005)

I think it will be apparent, Indy, when we come across something that sparks our IC RP'ing interest. Intro can be a difficult time to try and gel IC. After we complete an adventure together and level up and see how everyone operates, I think the RP'ing will fill in the cracks that right now seem empty. 

I think we are moving along nicely and a FF or two won't bother me, as has been said, in PbP combat bogs us down enough without spending multiple days "walking" somewhere. 

Speaking of level'ing up..  ... will you post some XP updates here everyonce in awhile? Just like to see the light at the end of the tunnel, hehe.

-jay


----------



## Voadam (Apr 1, 2005)

Actually I'd be happy with not personally tracking xp and just having you tell us when we level up.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Apr 2, 2005)

Personally I second Voadam's motion. I would like to leave the xp traking up to you, and let us focus more on the story.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't think Jay is saying we should be responsible for tracking the XP, he'd just like an occasional "Hey, you guys are pretty close to levelling.  Start thinking about how you're going to spend your DP."  Right, Jay?


----------



## IndyPendant (Apr 4, 2005)

Okay Voadam no worries there.  In all honesty, I'd forgotten the speak-with-companion benefit of that spell.  Just so long as you're aware that there will likely be few times you can use the spell with other animals in the campaign. : )

And as to xp, I won't be giving a running total.  That's pretty firm.  Just too much of a bookkeeping headache.  But I am keeping a running list of the creatures you've killed, to be calculated later with a *lot* more ease.  If you just want to know when a level-up may be coming soon, that I can do easily.  And to give you a general idea, you're supposed to be well into 3rd level by the end of this module--if you're a party of four.  Since you are a party of six, you will of course get less xp.  But a quick and *very* rough review of the adventure tells me you should still at least reach 3rd level by the end of the module.

So, short version: expect two level-ups by the end of the module.

Jerek, I'm curious about the way you're playing your char.  In the two combats we've had so far, you have started outside of melee--and then charged right into the middle of the fight.  Now, there's nothing wrong with that idea, at all--except that both your feats are ranged-based.  If you're finding though that you want to play Jerek as a melee char after all, since you haven't even used your archery feats I have no problem letting you swap them out if you'd like *cough weapon finesse cough*.  Umm...if not, though...may I recommend more ranged, less melee? : )

And another thing: are you and Ydyr not using tumbling just because it's still so low there's a pretty good chance of failure?  There have been a few times where one or the other of you could have used a single move action to get into a flanking position using tumbling to try to avoid an AoO, but I never did that for you because of the risk of failure, and in one case because you specifically said you moved to avoid AoO's.  Just want to make sure we're clear: unless you state you tumble, I won't force you to.

A caution for Sorrow.  I now see at least some of the reason for the IUS feat, and that's good.  Just want to make clear however, that if you use an actual unarmed strike, that is a melee attack, not a touch attack.  As long as you're fine with that, then np.

And finally, for flanking: the rules are very clear, if somewhat counterintuitive.  So long as you threaten a foe and are opposite him with an ally, you flank.  Even if you're using a ranged weapon, I would rule you can still flank, because you could let go of the bow with one hand and attack with the other using and unarmed strike.  --Of course, without IUS you would then provoke at AoO from the foe...

Btw, I just realized I haven't been giving any feedback to you guys.  You're all doing very well.  I'm impressed with the depth of roleplaying and intelligent posting.  Quite happy, here. : )

Have fun!


----------



## JimAde (Apr 4, 2005)

IndyPendant said:
			
		

> Jerek, I'm curious about the way you're playing your char.  In the two combats we've had so far, you have started outside of melee--and then charged right into the middle of the fight.  Now, there's nothing wrong with that idea, at all--except that both your feats are ranged-based.  If you're finding though that you want to play Jerek as a melee char after all, since you haven't even used your archery feats I have no problem letting you swap them out if you'd like *cough weapon finesse cough*.  Umm...if not, though...may I recommend more ranged, less melee? : )
> 
> And another thing: are you and Ydyr not using tumbling just because it's still so low there's a pretty good chance of failure?  There have been a few times where one or the other of you could have used a single move action to get into a flanking position using tumbling to try to avoid an AoO, but I never did that for you because of the risk of failure, and in one case because you specifically said you moved to avoid AoO's.  Just want to make sure we're clear: unless you state you tumble, I won't force you to.




I haven't been using ranged attacks because I didn't think it appropriate in either case.  In the first situation, I left the inn in a hurry and didn't think I would have grabbed my bow.  Also, we were trying to avoid a fight and that's hard to do when you're nocking an arrow. 

In the second case I was under the impression that the critters were pretty much on top of us.  It seemed unlikely that I'd have time to get my bow out and get into position before getting overrun.  Maybe I just misunderstood.

As to the tumbling, yes I was purposely avoiding AoO instead of tumbling because I'm just not that good at it yet.  My modifier is, what, +7 or so?  And it seemed like I could get into flanking positions without tumbling or losing actions, so that's what I did.

Look for more archery from Jerek in the future.   I'll keep my feats as-is, but may well invest in Weapon Finesse in the future anyway.

I'm having a great time in the game!


----------



## Voadam (Apr 5, 2005)

Just to note, I have no healing skill, just the cures so far.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 5, 2005)

IndyPendant said:
			
		

> Okay Voadam no worries there.  In all honesty, I'd forgotten the speak-with-companion benefit of that spell.  Just so long as you're aware that there will likely be few times you can use the spell with other animals in the campaign. : )
> 
> Have fun!




eh, it can be useful in info gathering out in the woods outside of the citadel asking about the twigs and it feels right for a druid. True I don't see much use in a typical dungeon, but that would go for entangle as well. Produce flame is another I was thinking of but it is about the equivalent of using a sling so no real worries, although I might pick that up next. Hmm, I wonder if the detect plants or animals would have allowed me to zero in on the twig creatures. In any case I wanted to decide on the spell so I could use it sooner rather than later and with spontaneous casting it is there when an unexpected situation makes it useful.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Apr 6, 2005)

IndyPendant said:
			
		

> A caution for Sorrow.  I now see at least some of the reason for the IUS feat, and that's good.  Just want to make clear however, that if you use an actual unarmed strike, that is a melee attack, not a touch attack.




Just clarifying, you're refering to the to-hit AC, not the damage, right?


----------



## jayaint (Apr 7, 2005)

In reply to Jim (from awhile ago, sorry) "yes" I was only making sure that Indy could just give us a heads up a couple of encounters prior to levelling... just so I can "be ready"?!!? 

And, tumbling... I haven't used it YET, b/c as ydyr "thinks" he is going to be a cleric (soon enough) I don't really want him getting too comfy with rolling in and out of combat... LOL


----------



## IndyPendant (Apr 7, 2005)

Okay, no worries.  Just checking in to make sure we're clear in advance.  And yes Sorrow, I mean that if your melee attack hits their melee-based (as opposed to touch-based) AC, you would do unarmed damage plus the spell's effect.  If, however, your melee attack misses your target's melee AC, your spell doesn't take effect, even if your attack roll was enough to succeed in a touch attack.  You probably know that already--again, just making sure we're clear.

I hope we haven't lost Two-Gun Kid!  He was 'Last Seen' shortly after he posted here, nearly a week ago. : (


----------



## Voadam (Apr 8, 2005)

*what goes down must come up?*

Before we take the dog down with feather fall, will feather fall also allow him to be light as a feather and be taken back up when we climb out?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 8, 2005)

for reference from the srd:

Feather Fall
Transmutation
Level: Brd 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 free action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Targets: One Medium or smaller freefalling object or creature/level, no two of which may be more than 20 ft. apart
Duration: Until landing or 1 round/level
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless) or Will negates (object)
Spell Resistance: Yes (object)
The affected creatures or objects fall slowly. Feather fall instantly changes the rate at which the targets fall to a mere 60 feet per round (equivalent to the end of a fall from a few feet), and the subjects take no damage upon landing while the spell is in effect. However, when the spell duration expires, a normal rate of falling resumes.
The spell affects one or more Medium or smaller creatures (including gear and carried objects up to each creature’s maximum load) or objects, or the equivalent in larger creatures: A Large creature or object counts as two Medium creatures or objects, a Huge creature or object counts as two Large creatures or objects, and so forth.
You can cast this spell with an instant utterance, quickly enough to save yourself if you unexpectedly fall. Casting the spell is a free action, like casting a quickened spell, and it counts toward the normal limit of one quickened spell per round. You may even cast this spell when it isn’t your turn.
This spell has no special effect on ranged weapons unless they are falling quite a distance. If the spell is cast on a falling item the object does half normal damage based on its weight, with no bonus for the height of the drop.
Feather fall works only upon free-falling objects. It does not affect a sword blow or a charging or flying creature.

So the target is only a free falling creature or object and the effect is only to slow falls, not to make subject creatures lighter as it was in previous editions. So before we throw my dog down a hole he can't get out of Indy, will you rule that it works by lightening the subject so that when falling he goes at that speed and therefore can be carried weightlessly by somebody climbing up a rope?


----------



## JimAde (Apr 8, 2005)

Don't we have any rope?  I just checked my character sheet and I don't have any listed (D'oh) but we could use the rope that's here.  Then we could lower and hoist the dog.  Not very comfortable, I'm sure, but it should work.


----------



## IndyPendant (Apr 9, 2005)

Sorry Jair, but the spell's pretty clear on that.  He's *not* weightless.  He's just falling slowly enough that he doesn't take damage from it.  I would, however, allow you to use Speak With Animals to keep Terrek calm while he's Feather Falling down to the ledge.  Getting him back up may be more difficult...: )  --Note that tying the dog so it's comfortable while being raised will require a Use Rope check.

And no, if you don't have equipment listed on your char, your char doesn't have the equipment when you enter the *Sunless* Citadel.

Hint.  Hint.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2005)

I knew I should have taken light instead of read magic.

So if tieing a harness for the dog counts as tieing a special knot then that is DC 15 and something I think we can take ten on unless distracted by combat at the time. Terrek comes with us!


----------



## Voadam (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry I meant to say, after you "jerek" not "Lekho", but our brave battle mage should do fine.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah.  I realized that covering everybody with my bow was probably a better use of Jerek's talents than going first and getting eaten.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 12, 2005)

Damnit! I should have gone first. I've got speak with animals going, animal empathy, diplomacy skill, and not much I can do with that from up here. Oh well, talking is a free action so I can try as we try to protect him from the rats.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2005)

"Heirmund, reveal our secret weapon . . . unleash the paratrooper hound!"

As long as these are normal dire rats and not gnoll barbarian wererats or polymorphed dragons I think Lekho will be OK, barring bad luck.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Apr 13, 2005)

Hah! Aerial Canine Assault! Go Terrek!


----------



## Mithran (Apr 13, 2005)

Yup, Terrek is on his way. The only thing better than a feather falling Terrek would be a Terrek with some sort of flight spell cast on him. I'd run from a flying wolf hound if I was an orc.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 13, 2005)

But he has to have flyby attack.  How demoralizing is that?


----------



## IndyPendant (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, unfortunately I think I'm going to have to replace Two-Gun Kid. : (  I'll check with one or two of my OpenRPG players first; some have expressed an interest.  If not though, I'll advertise here for another tank.  Shouldn't take long to get one.  It's too bad, really; I thought Two-Gun showed promise.  I hope nothing bad's happened to him...

What I'm thinking about doing is having you guys go back to town for supplies soon--since some of you want to anyways--and having Dengar need to leave for some reason, and the new char join you.  I always hate swapping out chars, partly because it always requires at the least some suspension of believability.  But it looks like I have no choice.

I'll post the next round later this morning--hopefully after Mithran and Sorrow post. : )


----------



## Voadam (Apr 14, 2005)

IndyPendant said:
			
		

> Well, unfortunately I think I'm going to have to replace Two-Gun Kid. : (  I'll check with one or two of my OpenRPG players first; some have expressed an interest.  If not though, I'll advertise here for another tank.  Shouldn't take long to get one.  It's too bad, really; I thought Two-Gun showed promise.  I hope nothing bad's happened to him...
> 
> What I'm thinking about doing is having you guys go back to town for supplies soon--since some of you want to anyways--and having Dengar need to leave for some reason, and the new char join you.  I always hate swapping out chars, partly because it always requires at the least some suspension of believability.  But it looks like I have no choice.
> 
> I'll post the next round later this morning--hopefully after Mithran and Sorrow post. : )




Well, if you decide he has to go, being knocked over the side of the ledge by a bull rushing dire rat would be pretty fatal to a first level character. And not lead to any story believability problems.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 14, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Well, if you decide he has to go, being knocked over the side of the ledge by a bull rushing dire rat would be pretty fatal to a first level character. And not lead to any story believability problems.



 It would even give us a good reason to go back to town right away.  Gotta do something with his body (if it's recoverable).

Of course, I'd prefer if he showed up to play instead.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Apr 15, 2005)

Damn it, from now on all my actions will be directed to talking the monk into going first.


----------



## IndyPendant (Apr 15, 2005)

Ha!  --Well, a mage with a 10 Con isn't usually the best to go first...: )  Although you couldn't have known what would happen, of course.  But note that you may retain consciousness if you want.  At 0HPs, you can only take a move or standard action per round, and if you do anything strenuous you drop to -1, fall unconscious, and start to bleed to death.  But you can also lose consciousness just by letting go, so no worries there.

Anyways, arrangements are made.  One of my OpenRPG players is now happily building a tank char, and should be joining you all within a few days.  Sorry Two-Gun--particularly if it was somehow unavoidable--but you have been gone now for two weeks, without a word.  I have to move the game forward.

I will post later today, maybe as late as early afternoon.

Have fun!


----------



## Mithran (Apr 15, 2005)

I will be unable to post to the game again until late monday or tuesday.


----------



## IndyPendant (Apr 16, 2005)

Jimade, if you'd like you can swap out Rapid Shot for Precise Shot.  You probably should, just going by the numbers; this will be a dungeon crawl, and the vast majority of your targets will be in melee with someone.  Which is something I should have caught and warned you about during chargen.

So I will allow you to change that if you'd like; you can take Rapid Shot if you'd like at level 3--but you won't have to if you don't want to when you reach that level.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Apr 16, 2005)

You know, that's okay. I kind of like the idea that Lehko has trouble remaining concious when badly injured. Adds significant flavour.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 18, 2005)

IndyPendant said:
			
		

> Jimade, if you'd like you can swap out Rapid Shot for Precise Shot.  You probably should, just going by the numbers; this will be a dungeon crawl, and the vast majority of your targets will be in melee with someone.  Which is something I should have caught and warned you about during chargen.
> 
> So I will allow you to change that if you'd like; you can take Rapid Shot if you'd like at level 3--but you won't have to if you don't want to when you reach that level.



 Cool.  I'll take it.  

And I'm considering dipping a level of fighter at 2nd anyway.  The character concept is pretty combat oriented (an infiltration soldier as opposed to a professional thief) so I think it's appropriate.  So I may very well take the rapid shot back again then.  Then at third level (should I live so long) I'll take another level of rogue.

I'll edit my character.


----------



## jayaint (Apr 18, 2005)

sorry I wasn't around much this weekend for all the character swapping and action... New puppy at my house. She is quite a handful.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 19, 2005)

I thought we could debate the merits of my in-character suggestion here.  Should we turn back to take care of Dengar's body and get the right supplies, or press on and hope to pick up light sources, etc. as we go?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 19, 2005)

We have torches that will last hours and about two dozen candles among the party. I don't see much need for rope in general. Taking care of the body is a consideration though and if the new guy Indy has lined up is waiting to get in the game then I would say we should go back and bring him in. Otherwise going on a ways does not seem imprudent to me. We still have some spell power and a five person party plus a large war dog. 

Indy, is the new guy waiting on us for an in game entry at this point? If not I would say we press on a little bit as it is easy to go back and take care of the body unless we are chased out.


----------



## IndyPendant (Apr 20, 2005)

The new player and I are in the final stages of completing his char, and so I'll be introducing him within the next few days.  And since the majority of the players seem to want to head back, that's what I decided to write in.

Sorry, Voadam.  Hopefully there won't be any more delays after this, and you guys will be able to get into the meat of the good, old, traditional dungeon delving soon.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 20, 2005)

What would be the proper burial proceedings for a dwarf or whatever Dengar is?


----------



## JimAde (Apr 21, 2005)

Jerek's going to stay out of the funeral arrangements, though he will help out if asked and will attend whatever service the spiritual types put together.  One thing he will do is try to get a small token form Dengar's things.  Nothing valuable, maybe a small piece of cloth or a bit of trivial equipment, which he will attach to a leather cord he wears around his waist.

As far as the shopping trip, we've got 30 GP so far so I was thinking this (The block and tackle is a great idea for getting the dog down the cliff):

```
Item			cost (GP)	Weight
Block and Tackle	5		5
2 x 50' Hemp Rope	2		20
3 x Lantern (Hooded)	21		6
6 x oil flask		0.6		6
5 x sack		0.5		2.5
```
Total: 29.1 GP and 39.5 pounds.  Sorry, no sunrods unless we want to pony up for them.  I have a grand total of 12 GP left after this.

We should also find somebody here (maybe a tailor) who can rig up a harness for the dog so we don't accidentally kill him getting him down next time.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2005)

*Something thickheaded this way comes...*

Name: Kuma
Race: Human	
Class/Level: Barbarian 1	
Gender: Male
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 215lbs
Exp: ?/1000

Desc: A tall, broad-shouldered man with somewhat shaggy, wind-tousled hair that falls in uneven waves down just past his shoulders. He has a strong jaw, sharply angled nose, and thick eyebrows that squat over clear blue eyes. He is clean shaven, and wears a thick, cured leather vest, reinforced with metal and bone studs, and leather breeches held up by a stout belt. From the belt dangles a well made, and well used, sword. Strapped to his left arm is a large round wooden shield.

Strength (STR)      16	+3	
Dexterity (DEX)	    14	+2	
Constitution (CON) 14	+2	
Intelligence (INT)   10		
Wisdom (WIS)       10		
Charisma (CHA)      10		

Alignment: Chaotic Good		AC: 17
Hit Points: 14/14		Movement: 40'

Base Attack Bonus: +1		Init: +2
Melee Attack: +4		Ranged Attack: +3
Fort: +4	Reflex: +2	Will: +0

Race Abilities
	Extra Feat
	Extra Skills

Class Abilities:
	Rage 1/day
	Fast Movement
	Illiterate

Skills:			Ranks	Bonus	Total	Extra
	Climb		4	3	+7
	Intimidate	4	0	+4
	Listen		4	0	+4
	Survival	4	0	+4
	Swim		4	3	+7

Feats
	1 Power Attack
	1 Cleave

Languages - Common

Money - 25gp 8sp

Weapons -	      Atck Bonus	Damage	Wgt	Cost	Special
	Longsword	+4		1d8+3	8lbs	15gp
	Club		+4		1d6+3	3lbs	-
	Shortspear	+4		1d8+3	3lbs	1gp

Armour -		AC    Max Dex  Check  Arc Fail	Wgt	Cost
	Studded leather	+3	+5	-1	15%	20lbs	25gp
	Hvy Wood Shield	+2	-	-2	15%	10lbs	7gp

Gear -
	Bedroll		1sp	5lbs
	Backpack	2gp	2lbs
	Belt Pouch	1gp	1/2lbs
	Waterskin	1gp	4lbs				
	10 torches	1sp	10lbs
	Caltrops	1gp	2lbs
	Flint and Steel	1gp	-

Encumberance
	67lbs - Light

Magic -
	None

Background:

Kuma hails from a clan of relatively primitive tribesmen that live in a cavernous, long-extinct volcano far away, in the frozen tundras of the north. Though extinct, the deep caves still come close enough to magma that they are warm, and a constant warm stream of air circulates through the mountain's many caves, like a constant exhalation. The tribe's oral tradition maintains that once, long ago, a mighty dragon lived there and that the tribe was its chosen people. After it left, the tribe was ruled by generations of so-called 'dragon's kin,' men who had been specially blessed to carry a portion of the power of the dragon through their generations until the true creature's return. As years ground into ages though, the great bloodlines dwindled, thinned, and vanished. Out of tradition, chieftains are still chosen from those who can claim ancestry in one of the Blood, but because the dragon's gifts have long been extinguished, men of the Blood who wish to be considered must fulfill a great quest or accomplishment that marks them as men of special potential and destiny. This task is highly individual, and determined by a soothsayer, an old woman who lives apart from the tribe. Though many fear her, and whisper that no one knows her parents, or grandparents, none dispute the accuracy of her rare predictions.

Kuma is of the Blood of Artok, a great chieftain who led the clan to victory against the beasts that once came against them from other, more distant caves within the mountain. Though his kinship is distant, it is surprisingly direct, given the long years involved. As such, he is a candidate for chiefhood, if he can do what is required of him. The soothsayer told him that his quest was dangerous and long...which was both good and bad. For the more the quest demands, the firmer the questor's claim to rule was...if he survived. She told him that the winding road of his destiny was beyond her power to speak in its fullness, but that his first step would be to find the place where a great flame had struck the earth, splitting it asunder. There, hidden in shadow, he would come to a place forever shielded from the sun's eyes; where corruption was born of temptation and where lesser evils made war while a greater evil slept below.

He would find this place, she said, on a great plain of ash.

And so Kuma left the great caverns of his home and struck out into the world, armed only with a vague description of a place. Over weeks and months, he followed the rumors south, into the warmlands, to a place called Oakhurst that lay near a great rent in the earth. 

A place known as the Ashen Plains.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice!  Welcome, Shayuri.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 21, 2005)

Indy, just wanted to check if the constable's remains arrangements are kosher and standard to you, it sounds atypical and a bit like a scam to me. I feel Heirmund is heir and would be willing to stand up for him in the IC thread if it came down to that. But if this is just ooc to keep us from getting access to "unearned" wealth beyond what we should have I'm fine with letting it go.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome Shayuri, nice background hook to motivate you to join us.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 22, 2005)

Indeed welcome Shayuri. Nothing personal IC but you just insulted the dead guy.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Apr 22, 2005)

Okay, sorry guys, but I'm gonna be at my Faince's house this weekend, and her computer is literally in the shop. So, this is probably the alst you'll hear form me till monday afternoon-evening. 

As for Lehko, consider him withdrawn, morose, and in generally an untalkative and black mood. He'll be a lot more cautious in combat as well, using his ranged spells occasionally, and his sling/club more extensivley.

And welcome Shayuri, glad to have ya. But... can you take Power attack and Cleave at first? I was pretty sure since it was a pre-requisite that meant you had to wait to get your next feat in the chain.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 22, 2005)

Jerek has Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot which is the same situation.  The rules say something about the order of feats vs. classes (that is, you can't take a feat to meet the requirements for a prestige class at the same time that you take that class) because the class you're levelling in gets decided first.  But they don't say anything about feats required for other feats.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2005)

Bwahaha! No offense taken. Kuma is a boisterous one, and doesn't always think before he puts his foot in his mouth. He means well though, the big galoot.

Hee.

Thanks for the welcomes, everyone! Looks like it'll be a fun game!

Re: Power Attack and Cleave

I'm not sure exactly whatcha mean. The prereq for Power Attack is Strength 13, which is met. The prereq for Cleave is Power Attack...which I have. I suppose one might argue that technically both 1st level feats are acquired simultaneously, so Cleave wouldn't have the prereq meant.

That strikes me as kinda needless nitpicking though, honestly. Having Cleave at 1st is part of the reason why a human bonus feat is so nice. Otherwise it'd be hard to justify claiming it's balanced against the huge pile of cool stuff elves, dwarves, gnomes...etc...all get.

That said, if it turns out that there's an actual rule to that effect, or if Indy decides to interpret things that way, I shall redesign without complaint.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorrorw, hope I'm not ruffling any OOC feathers by claiming leadership.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Looks like it'll be a fun game!




Unnatural plant monsters, a big dungeon to explore, goblin mysteries, and a crazy ex druid running around somewhere. It's been fun so far and I'm looking forward to more.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Looks like it'll be a fun game!




Unnatural plant monsters, a big dungeon to explore, goblin mysteries, and a crazy ex druid running around somewhere. It's been fun so far and I'm looking forward to more.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 25, 2005)

> Sorrorw, hope I'm not ruffling any OOC feathers by claiming leadership.




It's fine with me IC and OOC as Heirmund would judge Jair as a fairly good leader, good decision maker but wise enough to know he doesn't know everything.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Apr 25, 2005)

IC, Lehko is a little uncomfortable with it. Never really taken well to being lead. But, no, I'm cool with it. So long as you keep a good head on them druidy shoulders.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 26, 2005)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> IC, Lehko is a little uncomfortable with it. Never really taken well to being lead. But, no, I'm cool with it. So long as you keep a good head on them druidy shoulders.




I'll do my best.


----------



## Mithran (May 2, 2005)

I wonder what kind of knowledge skill weaponry would fall under?


----------



## JimAde (May 2, 2005)

I just thought Heirmund might be able to identify whether the spear was goblin-make.  First off: Is it Small?  If not, that eliminates goblins right there...


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2005)

Might be a goblin longspear.


----------



## JimAde (May 2, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Might be a goblin longspear.



 Not in 3.5.  They're different.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (May 3, 2005)

So it's just a mundane spear? No markings, the make isn't significant, materials?


----------



## IndyPendant (May 4, 2005)

Basically, yes.  Nothing unique about the spear that you can see, at all.


----------



## Voadam (May 6, 2005)

Go Heirmund, scholar of humanoid languages.

Course gnomes and kobolds are hereditary enemies, but your our point man with this kobold source of info.


----------



## Mithran (May 7, 2005)

Information first, slaughter later. 
Oh Shayuri, Heirmund is speaking in draconic so you probably don't understand it. (Character might.. stranger barbarians have existed..)


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (May 11, 2005)

Indy, I honestly ahve no idea what you described in regards to the room. could you upload a .bmp or something? A scan of the map or even a rough illustration to demonstrate the point?


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2005)

Heads up, I will be out of internet contact for Friday and Monday.


----------



## IndyPendant (May 16, 2005)

Bah.  I've been wracking my brains trying to come up with an idea to get a map up to you guys...but I just don't have the equipment.  Neither scanner nor software to play with it (nor experience with it to do so--but that part I could quickly figure out, at least.)  Did a few searches on the net, but can't find anything hosting SC maps.  I haven't ignored you tho, Sorrow, and I'll keep working on it...: )

Now to get to that post I'm late with.


----------



## Voadam (May 20, 2005)

huh, I thought the dragon would have been just out of the shell and the kobolds were caretakers, not that the dragon was their lord and ordered the invasion of the goblin territory.


----------



## jayaint (May 23, 2005)

Ydyr is still here.... i promise... though the house my wife and I moved into on thursday apparently doesn't have high-speed access like the realtor told us. GRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrr

So I am having to make the commute to the public library for the next week or so until we can get something (even g*d forbid: dialup) worked out at the house. 

I might be slow, but i'm still here. The story is going well and I like our group dynamic, so I will try to not be the one to mess it up. 

-jay


----------



## JimAde (May 23, 2005)

That's a drag, Jay, but I'm glad we haven't lost you.  Of course we're all going to die anyway when we find the dragon, so...


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (May 24, 2005)

If there's one thing I've learned form playing innumerable thieves and rogues throughout the years, is that you can talk your way out of anything. So, start thing about what to say to it Jair, oh fearless leader!


----------



## Mithran (May 24, 2005)

I am going to be unable to post again until some time thursday (The 26th of may). So NPC me or just say I'm really quiet as you see fit. Sorry about this but real life is attacking.


----------



## IndyPendant (May 24, 2005)

Dayam, sorry to hear about all the problems you guys have been having.  Jayaint, I hope you get that resolved.  I think I'd start twitching in a corner without internet...: )

I must admit, I've been getting a bit concerned about the noticeable dropoff in posting frequency--particularly on the weekends.  There have been times that I have been ready to post on the weekends, but I go look and only one or two people have posted, so I wait.  At other times, I have decided to give the game a nudge to keep it moving.

I'm glad to hear you're enjoying yourselves for the most part.  Now is a good time to ask, though: given that you're generally enjoying yourselves, is there anything you think I could do that might improve the game?  Any suggestions at all would be welcome.


----------



## JimAde (May 24, 2005)

My posting _will_ generally drop off on the week-end.  I thought that was fairly common, but if it's a problem I can try to check in at night.

I think the game's going great.


----------



## Voadam (May 24, 2005)

IndyPendant said:
			
		

> Dayam, sorry to hear about all the problems you guys have been having.  Jayaint, I hope you get that resolved.  I think I'd start twitching in a corner without internet...: )
> 
> I must admit, I've been getting a bit concerned about the noticeable dropoff in posting frequency--particularly on the weekends.  There have been times that I have been ready to post on the weekends, but I go look and only one or two people have posted, so I wait.  At other times, I have decided to give the game a nudge to keep it moving.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you're enjoying yourselves for the most part.  Now is a good time to ask, though: given that you're generally enjoying yourselves, is there anything you think I could do that might improve the game?  Any suggestions at all would be welcome.




Don't wait on posting.

As I noted before I won't be able to post regularly on weekends but I want the game to progress. And after we rescue this invasion leader dragon he should be wanting to provide us with hoard loot. Lots of hoard loot.

Anything more I can pass on about Belak's specific heresies? I like how he's tieing into the different plots.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (May 24, 2005)

Personally, I don't have a problem with moving on with the game with few posts. I abhore having to make filler posts.they feel awkward and forced. As it is, I end up not posting it at all.


----------



## jayaint (May 25, 2005)

I am working on getting something set up for net access, so i havent noticed any twitching.... yet. 

I dont mind sparse weekends, so long as everyone is on the same page. But I'd like the game to keep moving, so I will try and check as often as possible both during the week and the weekends. Ydyr is really, REALLY freaked out in this situation, so until combat forces his hand (and until we *woot* a level and he gets some cleric-ness) he is pretty much a wall flower. Though anytime he sees someone suffering, trying to live through pain, it will renew his calling to Illmater. So Meepo has been inspiring to him (so far  ) 

Indy, everything is going well. I have nothing on the tip of my tongue to add for critique/suggestions.


----------



## IndyPendant (May 26, 2005)

Good to hear.  Consider this an open invite: any ideas that occur to you, post here.  Don't worry about my feelings, at all--if that is a concern.  I've got a thick hide and pretty good self-esteem!  (Besides, if you knew the way my OpenRPG players sometimes talked to me *cough* right, Shayuri? *cough* ...: )

With that in mind, I'll keep the posts coming.  I may still leave it at one post (instead of two) most weekends, depending on time constraints; we'll see.  But weekday posts are no problem at all.

Above all, have fun!


----------



## JimAde (May 26, 2005)

IndyPendant said:
			
		

> Above all, have fun!




Sure, you say that and then send more rats!


----------



## Voadam (May 26, 2005)

"((Five foot step into Meepo's square, Drop the lantern, cast Electric Jolt [Ranged Touch Attack: 1d3 Electrical damage] at the farthest rat (flanking Kuma), move action another 10ft to end up on the eastern side of the hall, 5 feet from rat attacking Jerek.))"

I don't think you can do both a five foot step and an actual move.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (May 27, 2005)

I was under the impression 5 foot was a free action on top of you base move. If not, then just amend that to moving through meepo to the end position, dropping the lantern next to him (Meepo), and then casting. Can you scrap the 5 foot step and just make it two partial moves? I didn't go my full 30' that round anyway, even with the 5 step.


----------



## JimAde (May 27, 2005)

Voadam is correct.  A 5' step can only be used if you don't do any other movement in the round.  Just for future reference.

Bloody rats.


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2005)

First rule of DMing, if the action seems to be dragging throw ninjas at the party. Beware these rats, I'm sure Belak has awakened them and trained them in the ways of the ninja. 

Luckily for us as heroes we can take on a bajillion ninjas with no problem.

Or then again, they may be goblin ninjas in rat disguises, just to throw us off the path. Tricksy goblin ninjas.


----------



## JimAde (May 27, 2005)

Indy: Thanks for modifying Jerek's action.  I didn't quite get the picture.  Two minor things:

In melee, Jerek generally uses a short sword rather than a dagger.  I used a dagger in the fight earlier because I was trying to hide it.

Also, why did Jerek do so much damage in the last round?  Not that I'm complaining, but I don't get where the +6 total damage came from.  Was it sneak attack damage?


----------



## IndyPendant (May 27, 2005)

Lehko, you can take a 5' step only if you do no other movement that round.  You can do a move-equivalent action (like where I had you place the lantern on the floor) and 5' step--but not actually move and 5' step as well.

Jimade, np I'll keep that in mind in the future.  And yes, the extra damage was sneak attack.  You were flanking that rat with Terrek when you attacked it. : )  Note that a 5' diagonal step will place you flanking the northern rat with Kuma this round, if you take it.  (You still can't 5' step and shoot unless Kuma kills the north rat.  I'll assume if he does you're going ranged.)


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Bloody rats.




They are now


----------



## JimAde (May 27, 2005)

IndyPendant said:
			
		

> Jimade, np I'll keep that in mind in the future.  And yes, the extra damage was sneak attack.  You were flanking that rat with Terrek when you attacked it. : )  Note that a 5' diagonal step will place you flanking the northern rat with Kuma this round, if you take it.  (You still can't 5' step and shoot unless Kuma kills the north rat.  I'll assume if he does you're going ranged.)



 Yes, the 5' diagonal step is what I intended.  Thanks.  Since I had to drop my bow to draw my short sword, I will not be going ranged unless I specifically say I'm picking up the bow or drawing a dagger to throw.  If Kuma kills the rat I'll pick another rat to skewer, trying to flank as always.


----------



## IndyPendant (May 27, 2005)

Hrm.  Well, actually, you don't have to drop your bow to draw your sword.  Just hold it in your offhand.  Even sheathing the sword to use the bow is only a move-equiv action (that draws AoO's; don't do it in melee), so you can 5' step, sheathe the sword, and shoot.  --Unless you're holding something in your off-hand already, that I'm unaware of?

And yes, I had actually responded to your OOC post before checking the Game thread, so you had already chosen to 5' step.  My bad, there. : )


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (May 28, 2005)

I guess it's been a while since I read through the tactical movement section of the PHB. I should be a little more careful about it in the future. As for the LOS for my spell, I wasn't aware that you couldn't get it with an ally in the square. Like I said, I guess I have to read up again.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2005)

Indy, one reason I wanted Terrek up front with Jerek and Kuma was so that his scent would pick up any creatures like rats on the other side of doors so he would growl and give us some warning. Isn't that something that should work?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2005)

Just making sure I understand the situation, for Kuma is getting many requests to move. However, my understanding is that I'm in the doorway, with a wall to either side of me, a rat ahead of me, and a rat behind me.

So until those rats are made into syrupy goulash, Kuma can't 5' step out of anyone's way unless he tries to Overrun a ray.

Which might be possible, but it's easier just to slay slay slay.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2005)

I thought the door you entered was to the West, with the rats flanking north-south and one Southwest with the doorway at your back to the East.

If the door is to the north of the party and they are N, S, and SW of you then the two south rats would be open for somebody to attack without the cover bonus I'd think.


----------



## IndyPendant (Jun 6, 2005)

Sorry for the absent weekend; I should be able to post at least once from now on, during the weekends.

Voadam, I did give Terrek a chance to detect the rats on the other side of the door, but he failed.  I forgot to include that in the ooc descript at the end, sorry.  It's not certain he would, in part, because this whole area smells of rat.  Scenting more rats on the other side of barriers like doors is certainly possible--but by no means certain.

Shayuri, Voadam has it right.  You can 5-foot-step further in to the west, or retreat to the east, and give someone else access to attack the rats.  I will have you step further in, as I think that's more IC. : )  Note that anyone who moves more than 5' to take Kuma's place will suffer AoO's from the flanking rats--but for those AoO's the rats will not be flanking, and the char will have a +4 AC due to cover from the doorway.

Now for the battlepost.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2005)

Since Jair delayed, shouldn't he have been able to move and attack when his new initiative came up? It looks like he got no attacks, just moved into position.

Its funny, before I was thinking 'oh its only a few more minor dire rats, best to save my spells.' With this Monster rat's appearance I'm wishing I had summoned up a critter on the other side instead to flank and distract it while Terrek charged in. Oh well its spear time, charge!

shayuri, if you can push in five feet farther next round I will follow and allow another PC to enter melee here.


----------



## IndyPendant (Jun 7, 2005)

Oh, bah.  Sorry Voadam, you're exactly right.  I played your Delay as a Ready, my bad.  It's easily fixed tho, luckily, since your char is now last for init:  What I will do is tomorrow morning give your char an attack at the start of the descript--which will be the last round's attack.  Then you will act at the end as well.  So everyone else keep that in mind: Jair's attack at the start of tomorrow's post will be from last round. : )

Edit: And Heirmund, I will play you as having Delayed as well, putting you at the top of this next coming round, acting before Ydyr.  So Voadam, you can order Terrek to move and/or attack accordingly, after Ydyr steps...


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2005)

"(what? No cleave from the big rat? )

Kuma whirls, sending a thin trickle of blood flying from his shredded leg, and sends his sword's blade on a wide arc towards the nearest of his dimunitive attackers!

(keep on attackin'!)"

Isn't Kuma on the north side of the room with the giant dead rat to his immediate south and the two remaining rats even further south so out of range of a Cleave? That was my mental picture of the positioning.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jun 8, 2005)

Can we get a quick rundown of the positioning? Just so i don't have anything confused.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2005)

Hmm. I thought the little ones were attacking me, so I could attack them.

However...on re-reading, that might not be the case. Ah well. No map? No problem! 

Though I didn't post it in my action, I will indeed move 5', to clear the way for more pals to pile in. Indy, if you'd work that in?

I need to read here BEFORE I post, I see.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm. I thought the little ones were attacking me, so I could attack them.
> 
> However...on re-reading, that might not be the case. Ah well. No map? No problem!
> 
> ...




Nah you are playing a barbarian, they can't read, so to stay in character just post blindly.   

It could be fun, you could just make up stuff that Indy never put in there like "Having slain the rat I remove the magical torc of strength +6 it was wearing and claim it as my prize. Obviously the runes reveal it was a dragon artefact associated with my tribe and therefore my destiny for plot reasons to acquire it." While Indy asks "Torc? I don't remember mentioning any torc."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 8, 2005)

Of course not.  It's an invisible torc that makes you forget about itself.  Created by the famous Spanish wizard PrestoChango.

It's the famous Torc o' Nada

*ducks*


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey, did we keep that spear from before by any chance?


----------



## Voadam (Jun 9, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Of course not.  It's an invisible torc that makes you forget about itself.  Created by the famous Spanish wizard PrestoChango.
> 
> It's the famous Torc o' Nada
> 
> *ducks*




heh


----------



## IndyPendant (Jun 9, 2005)

Hrm.  It seems at least two people were having trouble understanding my description of your positioning during this battle.  The fact that Voadam so clearly understood everything is heartening tho! : )  Now, I've looked into alternatives already, and visual diagrams just don't seem to be an option.  I can try doing some text maps, but it would be time-consuming and awkward to set them up.  Still, if they will help, I can give them a try and see how it goes.

And Sorrow, unless you specifically state it, you won't be keeping anything (unless it's portable treasure like jewels and things, of course.  Common sense stuff.)  So no, no spear.

I will ignore JimAde completely, thereby avoiding the urge to slaughter his char mercilessly...; )


----------



## JimAde (Jun 9, 2005)

IndyPendant said:
			
		

> And Sorrow, unless you specifically state it, you won't be keeping anything (unless it's portable treasure like jewels and things, of course.  Common sense stuff.)  So no, no spear.




But it wasn't that far back that we found it.  One of us could just run back and grab it if you have an idea.



			
				IndyPendant said:
			
		

> I will ignore JimAde completely, thereby avoiding the urge to slaughter his char mercilessly...; )


----------



## Mithran (Jun 10, 2005)

I wonder if I can clean up the rats nests (And avoid digging through feces) with prestidigitation? it says it can clean a 1 foot cube each round...


----------



## JimAde (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't think this would be "cleaning" so much as "digging through".  maybe you could use Mage Hand (or a less fastidious friend  ) to dig out the goodies and spread them around the floor, then Prestidigitation to clean them once they're out.  Indy?


----------



## IndyPendant (Jun 12, 2005)

No, Mage Hand is limited to one single object.  It wouldn't work in this situation.  This is more for Unseen Servant, with orders along the lines of "Search through this nest and place any coins or gems you find over here."  Then a Prestidigitation would clean them.  Otherwise, if you want the rest of the coins, you're going to have to dig through the filth to get it.  You could use Prestidigitation afterwards to clean yourselves up, however...

And if you leave, where to next?  The nearest door to your current position, that you passed by on the way in?


----------



## JimAde (Jun 13, 2005)

I'd guess through the big, dark, scary hole in the wall.  Was there another exit from the fountain room?


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jun 14, 2005)

Just how far down there is Ydr from us? Feet-wise, I mean.


----------



## IndyPendant (Jun 16, 2005)

Bah.  My work schedule had a last-minute change, throwing yesterday completely off.  Sorry for the missed day.  Back to normal now, anyways...


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2005)

Tactically emplaced goblins, this should be fun.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jun 20, 2005)

Woah, how did I read 'goblin' as 'kobold'? Last week must have been longer than I thought.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2005)

I've lost track of how wounded everybody is, I'm down one point but I'm not sure about Ydir and Kuma, do I need to call a withdraw now? Is everybody else unharmed?


----------



## JimAde (Jun 27, 2005)

To be honest, I've lost track, too.  I think Jerek is down a couple points, but when you've only got 7 to start with...


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, as far as I know, I have managed to _not / be knocked unconcious this combat, so I'm happy. As for everyone else, off the top of my head I have no idea._


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2005)

Kuma has, if I've kept count correctly, 6 hitpoints remaining to him out of 14.

I should remember to include an account of his new scars next time. BABE MAGNETS!


----------



## Voadam (Jun 28, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Kuma has, if I've kept count correctly, 6 hitpoints remaining to him out of 14.
> 
> I should remember to include an account of his new scars next time. BABE MAGNETS!




Is that while raging so two will go away in a couple rounds? Or are you not raging right now?

One more shot to Kuma and we pull back to kobold territory to rest up.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2005)

I raged during the giant rat fight. Current HP count is sans rage.


----------



## IndyPendant (Jun 29, 2005)

Hrm.  I somehow managed to forget to check the OOC thread for the last couple of days.  Sorry about that guys.

Here's your HP tally, for those that are damaged:

Kuma: 6/14.
Jerek: 3/7.
Ydyr: 5/9.
Heirmund: 5/5.
Lehko: 4/4.
Jair: 8/9.
Terrek: 12/13.

Let me know what you do.  If necessary, I'll delay my next post to tomorrow evening, or perhaps even the following morning if necessary. : )


----------



## JimAde (Jun 29, 2005)

Ack!  I forgot Jerek was injured.  Run away!


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jun 30, 2005)

Assuming nothing piques Lehko's interest, he'll go along with jair's orders.


----------



## IndyPendant (Jun 30, 2005)

I need to know where you intend to go.  For example, do you follow Jerek's suggestion and camp in the first goblin room with the door shut?  Or do you retreat to a 'non-goblin' room?  Do you go all the way back to the kobolds?  Do you leave the Citadel completely, to set up camp up at the top of the ravine again?  Or do you set up somewhere else entirely?

Time isn't really an issue, as you still have most of the day left before you'll be ready to sleep...


----------



## JimAde (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd hate to go back to the kobolds and tell them we're already running into trouble.  On the other hand, I'd rather not get killed in my sleep. 

Maybe we can retreat a room or two and try to rest up/recover on our own.  The fountain room might work, since it's good-sized and we should be hard to sneak up on.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm thinking the first defensible room with a door where we can set ourselves up with the caltrops and guards (nonspellcasters) then fast forward to going again unless they send out a punitive assault team to track us down who come after us through the caltrops.

Sound good?


----------



## Mithran (Jul 1, 2005)

Heh heh, Heirmund can actually make traps better than the party rogue.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 1, 2005)

Excellent.  You roll and I'll Aid Another.

I can max out, what, 11 skills?  Pretty good, but there are at least 15 I'd _like_ to have.  Even rogues can't do everything.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 1, 2005)

Good lord I can be thick sometimes. It just _now_ occured to me to ask the friggin' kobold how to rig a trip line.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 1, 2005)

IndyPendant said:
			
		

> Hrm.  I somehow managed to forget to check the OOC thread for the last couple of days.  Sorry about that guys.
> 
> Here's your HP tally, for those that are damaged:
> 
> ...




Everybody got back 1 hp from rest and Kuma got 5 from CLW so that leaves us down

K 12/14 -2
Je 4/7 -3
Ydir 6/9 -3

And I have 4 minor heals

So  1 to each of them and an extra on Ydir.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 5, 2005)

Indy: I didn't want to clutter up the IC thread with this, but I don't know the answer to Jair's question.  How close did I get to the goblins?

Man, we really need some grenades.


----------



## IndyPendant (Jul 5, 2005)

You did get within 25'.  But to get LoS you'd need to make a contested Hide check and if it fails they could attack you (albeit with you having cover.)  Also when you start casting...they may take issue with that...: )

Let me know what you guys do.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 6, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Man, we really need some grenades.




We have 'em if we want to sacrifice a pint of oil.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> We have 'em if we want to sacrifice a pint of oil.



 D'oh!  Can't believe I didn't think of that.  I know oil is a pretty precious commodity, but it might be the edge we need to take these guys out without getting hacked to pieces in the process.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 6, 2005)

Is the lantern thing really necessary? Or are we hoping it'll blind them from the warriors? They can see in the dark you know.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 7, 2005)

The lantern is for us.  The goblins can see it, though, so we want it to stay back a bit so they don't realize we've crept up close enough to shoot/charge them.  Once the fight starts we'll need it, though.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2005)

*vacation*

Head's up.

I will be on vacation and without internet access from 7/9 to 7/17.


----------



## Mithran (Jul 7, 2005)

As for the moment we only have one light source... wouldn't splitting up be a very bad idea?


----------



## JimAde (Jul 7, 2005)

I have to agree.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 8, 2005)

Heads up: I will be away from the internet (if that makes sense) from Noon today untile Monday.  Feel free to NPC me if necessary, and I'll see y'all on Monday.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2005)

Hee hee

I hope I'm not making Kuma too stereotypical. I want him to have a place to develop from. Ideally he begins opinionated and macho, and evolves into a wiser, more cosmopolitan character. If he lives.


----------



## Mithran (Jul 12, 2005)

Ah yes, wisdom, that trait that most fighters lack.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 12, 2005)

Jerek's not especially wise.  Just a little cynical.  He's got that "seen too much at too young an age" thing going.


----------



## IndyPendant (Jul 12, 2005)

JimAde, Jerek is not actually in combat.  If you can imagine a side view of the hallway, facing northward, then the order from left to right goes something like this: Kuma (in pit)-->Ydyr-->Jair & Terrek-->2 Goblins-->2 Goblins-->Lehko & Heirmund-->Empty space-->Jerek & Meepo.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 12, 2005)

Ah.  I didn't realize that I had Lehko and Heirmund between me and the goblins.  Keeping the bow, then.   Damn goblins have cover, though.  *sigh*  Maybe I should stand on Meepo's shoulders!


----------



## IndyPendant (Jul 13, 2005)

Mithran, Heirmund goes before Lehko (in fact, he goes first out of everyone).  So, you have a choice with the colour spray: either angle it so it does not catch Lehko in the AoE, and only reach 2 goblins, or risk including Lehko in the cone and get all 4.  The way you've worded it, unless you say otherwise by the time I post in about...seven-eight hours, I'm going to assume you're risking Lehko.

And note it's the 5' step back that causes this issue.  If you could stay beside Lehko, he'd be fine.  --Of course, then you'd catch Terrek and Jair in the cone...: )


----------



## Mithran (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry I wasn't around to post a reply before you posted. But I guess the issue is solved, eh?


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 13, 2005)

I like shrugging off the colour spray. Makes me look tough.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 25, 2005)

Housecat sized dragon that took out one PC, our npc guide, and damaged half the party before round 1? "*That rabbit is dynamite!*" 

So falling upon movie cliche's here is my plan "*Get her*". 

It's house cat sized. I'm hoping between Kuma's sword and Ydir's fists, Lekho's energy bolt and Heirmund's acid ray thing, the dragon will go down and we can decide either to kill it or return it to the kobolds trussed up for our safety. I don't want to summon a second animal spirit, I think my spells will be needed for healing Jerek and others.


----------



## Mithran (Jul 25, 2005)

Ah... I probably took the wrong action as I took "knock it out" to mean "non-lethal damage" which acidy burning is not...


----------



## IndyPendant (Jul 26, 2005)

Jayaint, Ydyr can't use Stunning Fist.  You chose Improved Grapple instead.  I'll need to know if you're using subdual or regular damage, since you and Lehko are the only ones that don't take a penalty for either mode.

Mithran, you hint here about zapping the dragon, but never put anything in the IC thread about that.  I'm a little confused as to what you were doing, but I took the best interpretation I could figure out. : )

Note that summoning an eagle takes one full round.  It will appear at the beginning of Jair's action next round.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 26, 2005)

Indy, can I offer a suggestion (even though I'm unconscious)?


----------



## Voadam (Jul 26, 2005)

By knock it out I don't care whether it is non-lethal damage or -1 to -9 hp. And if it goes to -10 we'll just have to LIVE with the consequences.

So charge!


----------



## jayaint (Jul 26, 2005)

IndyPendant said:
			
		

> Jayaint, Ydyr can't use Stunning Fist.  You chose Improved Grapple instead.  I'll need to know if you're using subdual or regular damage, since you and Lehko are the only ones that don't take a penalty for either mode.




Oh yeah... lol... 

without a character sheet in hand, i'm reduced to a bumbling idiot.. lol...

subdual all the way on this little dragon-thingy.. hehe

we're all gonna die.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 26, 2005)

I should have taken pyrotechnics and had fire to throw at the ice dragon.

Jayaint, it will be fine, just fine. Terrek will worry the beastie like a rat and that will be that.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 26, 2005)

All right, I can't hold my tongue any longer! 

The thing is Tiny.  Grapple it!  Ydyr should be able to tie it in knots with an effective +12 to his grapple check for size difference and Improved Grapple.

Pin the little blighter!


----------



## Mithran (Jul 26, 2005)

I've just looked back at my spell list and it appears I didn't actually have Color Spray prepared... arg, I'm sorry. As it appears all I can do is try not to mess up again I'll say I prepared mage armor, silent image and color spray I guess.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2005)

Major owie. Kuma has I think...like 2 or 3 HP left after that breath weapon.

Darn Indy and his darn dragon fetish...

(^_^)


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2005)

Would the tiny dragon provoke an attack of opportunity for moving into Ydir's square?

from the srd

Tiny, Diminutive, and Fine Creatures: Very small creatures take up less than 1 square of space. This means that more than one such creature can fit into a single square. A Tiny creature typically occupies a space only 2-1/2 feet across, so four can fit into a single square. Twenty-five Diminutive creatures or 100 Fine creatures can fit into a single square. Creatures that take up less than 1 square of space typically have a natural reach of 0 feet, meaning they can’t reach into adjacent squares. They must enter an opponent’s square to attack in melee. This provokes an attack of opportunity from the opponent. You can attack into your own square if you need to, so you can attack such creatures normally. Since they have no natural reach, they do not threaten the squares around them. You can move past them without provoking attacks of opportunity. They also can’t flank an enemy.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> All right, I can't hold my tongue any longer!
> 
> The thing is Tiny.  Grapple it!  Ydyr should be able to tie it in knots with an effective +12 to his grapple check for size difference and Improved Grapple.
> 
> Pin the little blighter!




An improved grappling monk would do well against a tiny opponent. And gain the title dragon wrestler.


----------



## IndyPendant (Jul 27, 2005)

Mithran: this time you get away with it, since I managed to miss that myself!  But consider your wrist duly slapped.  --And thanks for pointing it out to me. : )

JimAde: You can offer suggestions here, that's fine.  I rarely muzzle players of unconscious chars; it keeps that player at least somewhat involved.  The only time I call a halt to it is if a) the player is revealing stuff that the other chars have no way of knowing IC ("I was just taken out by five foes beyond that door, guys!  Be careful!") or b) the ooc chatter is getting so thick it's interfering with the game.  Neither should be a problem here though.  Tactics, suggestions, etc are all fine.

Shayuri: Just so you know, I'm actually going By The Book with this dragon.  No enhancements to make dragons supergods here; if I were doing that, the party wouldn't have encountered a wyrmling until oh, around 3rd or 4th level...: )  With...one possible exception:

Voadam: I read that section as well, and took it to mean if the dragon moves more than 5'--similar to the way a player triggers an AoO if he moves more than 5' to attack a foe with 10' reach.  With your quote tho, I've noticed it doesn't actually _say_ AoO's only happen if the tiny creature moves more than 5'--but if an opponent is supposed to get an AoO with a 5' step RAW, consider that houseruled.  If the dragon only moves 5' to attack, no AoO.  Everything else in that paragraph does still apply though.  (Dragon can't make AoO's, must move into opponent's square to attack, can't flank, etc.)

Jayaint: In the absence of a revision from you, I'm going to have to have you attack the dragon with subdual.

Let's see what happens this round...

_Edit: Oh, and Mithran, I'll need you to choose a target if you intend to cast Mage Armour. : )_


----------



## IndyPendant (Jul 27, 2005)

Hrm.  Heirmund, in reviewing events, I realized you had been hit for 3 points damage by a goblin earlier, that had never been healed.  Coupled with the 3 points cold damage from the dragon's breath, and...you're out of it.

Which wasn't a critical error, since you didn't act yet except for speaking.  No worries there...


----------



## Mithran (Jul 27, 2005)

Err... wow I've certainly messed up a lot recently. Oh well, at least I've not been very useful this fight.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2005)

Stupid pit.

So Jerek and Heirmund are unconscious, Ydir staggered, and Jair and Kuma are significantly wounded. And it looks like Kuma will go down against the dragon next round.

It looks like it will all come down to the battle sorcerer and the dog.

Lekho to the rescue?


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 28, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Lekho to the rescue?




What would you guys do without me? Oh, and Indy? No more dungeons! I don't care if it's on the cover of the book!


----------



## IndyPendant (Jul 28, 2005)

Hrm.  This battle seems to be my time for mistakes too.  I missed 3 damage that Kuma took earlier.  Which means he too is actually unconscious.  I will put that descript in the post tomorrow morning.

Which means, yes, that the only people currently conscious are Ydyr, who is staggered, Terrek, Jair--who is down a pit--and Lehko--who is on the far side of the pit and must make a DC 10 balance check to cross.

Note that, if I was unclear, though the dragon did fly back and up 5', he is still within melee range--but if he retreats another 5' up, he won't be.

Ydyr, you *can* take a single standard action this round, although in order to reach the dragon you'll have to charge.  And because that would cause you to lose 1 hp and go to dying, I will *not* make that decision for you.  You'll have to tell me what you do before I post tomorrow morning, or you'll delay your action.

I have created a spreadsheet that details everyone's combat stats now, including current HPs and spells/day, so that I can keep track of this better.  I just...kinda hope I didn't do all this work only to complete a TPK a few days later...: )


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 28, 2005)

IndyPendant said:
			
		

> kinda hope I didn't do all this work only to complete a TPK a few days later...: )




Rocks fall, dragons die. Besides, a solid thack or two and boom, no more wyrmling problem. I'm confident. And don't forget, Jair is in a pit full of goblins, stack em up and he has stairs! And if it does go to hell, we can always shift focus and play the goblins in the pit...


----------



## Mithran (Jul 28, 2005)

We have been rather unlucky, although I think we've used some rather bad tactics as well...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2005)

Maybe, but I still maintain a big part of this debacle has been the rolls. Granted, the -4 from subdual hurt Kuma a lot, but still...especially on saves, he just couldn't get a break. Lousy saves, lousy to hits...

Sigh. I shoulda raged and charged right off. Too late now...


----------



## Voadam (Jul 28, 2005)

A couple points.

Shouldn't the eagle have had a bonus on damage from the increased strength of the augment summoning feat?

Also shouldn't Terrek have gotten a free trip attempt (opposed strength roll) on his hit as he is a trained war hound?


----------



## IndyPendant (Jul 28, 2005)

Woohoo!  I can post now!  (Frickin board frickin late morning frickin inaccessibilities...: )

Jair, trip attempts are useless against fliers.  That's why he hasn't used it.  I...don't think...I've forgotten to use it in the past.

But you're absolutely right about the eagle.  My bad, sorry.  It doesn't affect the to-hit of course, because the eagle was using Dex and Weapon Finesse.  But it did do two more points damage.

--This, btw, is a perfect example of why I always include modifiers to the dice rolls on your side.  So that if I miss any, you can point them out to me. : )

I will edit the appropriate post in the five hours or so it will probably take me to get there, edit, and successfully submit it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2005)

Actually, Trip is -not- useless against a flier unless the flier is flying.

Bear in mind that dragons cannot, without a feat, hover. So unless Herr Dragon is moving around, it's not flying. Like that 5' step then breathe? It might have flapped that 5'...and then landed again.

I forget the minimum velocity it has to maintain to keep in the air...I'll look it up later. Just something to remember though. Dragons aren't as a rule built to fly in small rooms like this...even if they themselves are small.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm trying to find the rules on tripping fliers but not having any luck.

Here is the stuff on flying tactically, tripping, and general flight. Anybody know where the rules on tripping fliers is explicitly dealt with? I can picture a wolf grabbing a flier by the throat and throwing it to the ground to be prone, but that's not how Indy and Shayuri seem to be seeing it.

Tactical Aerial Movement
Once movement becomes three-dimensional and involves turning in midair and maintaining a minimum velocity to stay aloft, it gets more complicated. Most flying creatures have to slow down at least a little to make a turn, and many are limited to fairly wide turns and must maintain a minimum forward speed. Each flying creature has a maneuverability, as shown on Table: Maneuverability. The entries on the table are defined below.
Minimum Forward Speed: If a flying creature fails to maintain its minimum forward speed, it must land at the end of its movement. If it is too high above the ground to land, it falls straight down, descending 150 feet in the first round of falling. If this distance brings it to the ground, it takes falling damage. If the fall doesn’t bring the creature to the ground, it must spend its next turn recovering from the stall. It must succeed on a DC 20 Reflex save to recover. Otherwise it falls another 300 feet. If it hits the ground, it takes falling damage. Otherwise, it has another chance to recover on its next turn.
Hover: The ability to stay in one place while airborne. 
Move Backward: The ability to move backward without turning around.
Reverse: A creature with good maneuverability uses up 5 feet of its speed to start flying backward.
Turn: How much the creature can turn after covering the stated distance.
Turn in Place: A creature with good or average maneuverability can use some of its speed to turn in place.
Maximum Turn: How much the creature can turn in any one space. 
Up Angle: The angle at which the creature can climb.
Up Speed: How fast the creature can climb.
Down Angle: The angle at which the creature can descend.
Down Speed: A flying creature can fly down at twice its normal flying speed.
Between Down and Up: An average, poor, or clumsy flier must fly level for a minimum distance after descending and before climbing. Any flier can begin descending after a climb without an intervening distance of level flight.

Table: Maneuverability
 	Maneuverability
 	Perfect	Good	Average	Poor	Clumsy
Minimum forward speed	None	None	Half	Half	Half
Hover	Yes	Yes	No	No	No
Move backward	Yes	Yes	No	No	No
Reverse	Free	–5 ft.	No	No	No
Turn	Any	90º/5 ft.	45º/5 ft.	45º/5 ft.	45º/10 ft.
Turn in place	Any	+90º/–5 ft.	+45º/–5 ft.	No	No
Maximum turn	Any	Any	90º	45º	45º
Up angle	Any	Any	60º	45º	45º
Up speed	Full	Half	Half	Half	Half
Down angle	Any	Any	Any	45º	45º
Down speed	Double	Double	Double	Double	Double
Between down and up	0	0	5 ft.	10 ft.	20 ft.


TRIP
You can try to trip an opponent as an unarmed melee attack. You can only trip an opponent who is one size category larger than you, the same size, or smaller.
Making a Trip Attack: Make an unarmed melee touch attack against your target. This provokes an attack of opportunity from your target as normal for unarmed attacks.
If your attack succeeds, make a Strength check opposed by the defender’s Dexterity or Strength check (whichever ability score has the higher modifier). A combatant gets a +4 bonus for every size category he is larger than Medium or a –4 penalty for every size category he is smaller than Medium. The defender gets a +4 bonus on his check if he has more than two legs or is otherwise more stable than a normal humanoid. If you win, you trip the defender. If you lose, the defender may immediately react and make a Strength check opposed by your Dexterity or Strength check to try to trip you.
Avoiding Attacks of Opportunity: If you have the Improved Trip feat, or if you are tripping with a weapon (see below), you don’t provoke an attack of opportunity for making a trip attack.
Being Tripped (Prone): A tripped character is prone. Standing up is a move action.
Tripping a Mounted Opponent: You may make a trip attack against a mounted opponent. The defender may make a Ride check in place of his Dexterity or Strength check. If you succeed, you pull the rider from his mount.
Tripping with a Weapon: Some weapons can be used to make trip attacks. In this case, you make a melee touch attack with the weapon instead of an unarmed melee touch attack, and you don’t provoke an attack of opportunity.
If you are tripped during your own trip attempt, you can drop the weapon to avoid being tripped.

Flight (Ex or Su): A creature with this ability can cease or resume flight as a free action. If the ability is supernatural, it becomes ineffective in an antimagic field, and the creature loses its ability to fly for as long as the antimagic effect persists.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 29, 2005)

Whoa!  Lehko's talking smack to the dragon.  I love it! 

I just wish I was awake to hear it.


----------



## jayaint (Jul 29, 2005)

Good cop/Bad cop with 2 1stlevel adventurers and a dragon.... Hmmm... and the good cop is staggered. 

(I think I know how this ends... lol )


----------



## IndyPendant (Jul 30, 2005)

Okay.  Damage control. : )

Shayuri and Voadam have helped me realize that I have in fact made a mistake with the dragon, although not the one I thought I had.  In my mind, you see, the dragon has been flying the entire battle.  I thought there was nothing wrong with this, but in carefully reviewing the flight rules, this is wrong.  At average maneuverability, the dragon can't move the way it has been and continue flying.  It has to land at the end of each of its turns.

So what does this mean?  It actually wouldn't have changed anything at all, really--except when factoring in Terrek's trip ability.  Trip doesn't work on a flying creature, but it does work on a standing creature!  And getting up from a trip, even for a tiny creature, means an AoO from all threatening opponents.

There are two potential times Calcryx could have been tripped by Terrek.  The first time was just before it stepped back and breathed on Kuma and Ydyr, and the second time was before it retreated to the ceiling.  Normally, I hate doing takebacks, and just say 'oops sorry', move on, and make a mental note not to repeat the mistake; I do this because it's usually too much effort to try to rewrite history.  That worked in your favour when Heirmund cast a colour spray he had never prepared, for example.  I never backtracked because it would have been *way* too much effort, even though you would have been in a *much* worse situation without that spell being cast.

However.  You're facing a TPK.  And while I have no qualms whatsoever killing a party when going by the rules, I couldn't in all fairness let you be killed off because I misplayed rules that could have changed the combat so drastically.  It's like...cheating.

So I'm doing a takeback.  The good news (well, good from *my* viewpoint anyways! : ) is that Terrek actually managed to fail at the first trip.  ((Terrek: 6+3=9.  Calcryx: 17-4=13.))  So I've decided I'm not going to revise that post, since that would only involve a minor descript change.  Which means that the only post that needs revising is the most recent one I made.  I've rolled the second trip check to see what happens, and Terrek succeeded.  I have not gone any further yet, however--I like to be surprised as much as the next guy.

My next step will be, very soon, to edit the most recent post I've made to reflect the change--and then to post what the dragon does in response to Ydyr and Lehko...

And sorry about losing track of this combat so badly.  I've already taken steps to see that this is not repeated.  (One of them being that spreadsheet I mentioned.)

And have fun!


----------



## IndyPendant (Jul 30, 2005)

Okay, all done.

And this weekend's a long weekend for us Canuckleheads.  So I'm going away tomorrow afternoon with the family to a cabin, and won't be back until Monday.  Which means if you guys don't respond in time (and I don't find the time to get another post in) the next time I post will be Monday evening or (more likely) Tuesday morning.

See you then!


----------



## IndyPendant (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, I'm off!  Thought I'd leave you with a morsel though before I left:

You're all roughly 3/4 of the way to 2nd level. : )

See you Monday or Tuesday, and have fun!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm cool with the no take backs rule whether there are significant mistakes or not, I'm happy with either negotiating with the dragon from the pit or having Terrek knock the dragon down and picking up from there.

If we are going back to Terrek's second attack tripping then who is still up? The same as now? I think I'm still down in the pit and my readied action would not be different, only the conversation with Ydir and Lekho would be retracted.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 1, 2005)

Never mind, I see where we are at and will roll with it.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm cold.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 1, 2005)

Druidic healing coming up and out of the pit.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 1, 2005)

Hurray for the druidy healomancer!


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Aug 3, 2005)

Hahahaha. I notice Calcryx only agreed when Jair said he'd call off Terrek, which, if I recall, was the only combatant to actually draw blood. 



			
				IndyPendant said:
			
		

> Terrek takes advantage of its vulnerability and attacks it again, this time ripping some scales off entirely and finally drawing some actual blood.




Which reminds me.
Are those few scales and blood still on the floor/wherever they fell?


----------



## IndyPendant (Aug 3, 2005)

Heh.  I suspect I have overexplained myself again.  Ah well.  *shrug*

JimAde, Jayaint, Shayuri, I know it's been a while.  Hopefully, we'll get you awake and able to do contribute...eventually...: )


----------



## JimAde (Aug 3, 2005)

That's fine.  I was tired and needed a rest, anyway.  Besides, I look good in blue.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2005)

Raaar.

*cough*

Rar.


----------



## jayaint (Aug 4, 2005)

I was awake the whole time... though not much of a contributor.. lol.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2005)

How much light source time do we have?

I'm glad we were able to get everybody's stuff out and hopefully we will have you up and healthy soon.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 8, 2005)

Don't be in too much of a rush.  Jerek's going to be looking for dragon-kabobs when he wakes up.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah, probably a good idea to keep the weapons off to the side for now until we get them up and concious.
...
And maybe tie up the barbarian. Just for a little while!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2005)

The barbarian isn't going anywhere. For quite awhile.


----------



## IndyPendant (Aug 9, 2005)

By my very rough calculations, you have two and a half days' worth of light left, now that you have all your gear.  I would be willing to rule you could stretch it to three if you do a minimum of activity.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2005)

Making deals with a dragon. "Spared our lives" grumble grumble grumble, !@#$ power play games. How high is the ceiling in our current room?


----------



## IndyPendant (Aug 10, 2005)

Your current room is 20' square, with 10-15' ceiling (not sure offhand, as I don't have the module with me atm, and won't be home until late tonight).

The dragon ain't goin' flyin' here.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2005)

Hope this isn't pushing things too far guys but I really hate being pushed around by NPCs.

Hopefully it will turn things more civil and based on mutual respect and support rather than intimidation and threats in our interactions with Calcryx.

And if not then Calcryx can't escape Terrek's bite in this room.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 12, 2005)

No, I'm glad you're pushing back some.  If Jerek wasn't on death's door he'd be telling the dragon to go bite his own tail.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2005)

Hmm...I think trying to win the respect of an evil little white dragon that already kicked our butts once would have to involve groveling.



I know what yer trying to do...but I have this feeling it won't work out the way you want it to.

And if it comes to combat, remember that most of us are like...0 or 1 HP. This means a breath weapon is BAD.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm...I think trying to win the respect of an evil little white dragon that already kicked our butts once would have to involve groveling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We'll see, I'm at 1 hp, no spells and half the party is staggered at negative hps. But he hasn't healed either, the warhound that tore him up is still full as is Lekho and Ydir is still kicking. And not even a dragon can stand before Lekho.  

I kinda get the vibe that all he's dealt with before are threats and intimidation from kobolds and goblins, never a respected equals relationship.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 12, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> We'll see, I'm at 1 hp, no spells and half the party is staggered at negative hps. But he hasn't healed either, the warhound that tore him up is still full as is Lekho and Ydir is still kicking. And not even a dragon can stand before Lekho.
> 
> I kinda get the vibe that all he's dealt with before are threats and intimidation from kobolds and goblins, never a respected equals relationship.



 That's my take as well.  I'd be pretty hostile too if I'd been caged for a long time, then "stolen."  

On the other hand, I keep remembering the words "Always Chaotic Evil."


----------



## Mithran (Aug 12, 2005)

But I don't want to be cold again!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2005)

Hee hee. Dragons, as a whole, don't do 'equal' relationships with nondragons. Even GOOD dragons are patronizing. Evil dragons tend to enjoy tyranny instead. I suppose it's theoretically possible to WIN the respect of a dragon...

But probably not when your party is almost all dead, and therefore at its mercy.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 15, 2005)

Draconic apologist.   

Just for the record. Since he didn't agree to the alliance I didn't agree to heal the dragon but in the interests of moving things along and getting everybody else back in the action I'll just go with it so we don't spend more days doing IC arguments and delicate detente diplomacy with breath weapons and war hounds as the unspoken MAD.

How much is everybody in negatives? I want to effeciently use my cure light and cure minors here.

I'm thinking cure light on Kuma to start as he has the farthest to go to looking hale.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2005)

*steps up to the mic and clears throat*

"I wholeheartedly endorse this product and/or service. Thank you."


----------



## JimAde (Aug 16, 2005)

I believe I'm around -5 or -6.  Is that right, Indy?

And by the way, I will be away on vacation next week.  No internet access at all.  Feel free to NPC Jerek, of course.  Just remember that he's cautious but not a coward and tries to stay cool under fire. 

Meanwhile, back to the action!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 17, 2005)

I expect to be offline from Friday until Monday.


----------



## IndyPendant (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry about yesterday; RL interference.  The only times I could find to post were at work, and I didn't have my module or dice with me.

Erk.  We're finally revving up and running again--and Voadam and JimAde have to leave for a bit. : ) --No worries, of course, although if Voadam leaves early enough, someone else may have to take over the conversation with Yusdrayl.  (Lehko, maybe?)


----------



## JimAde (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm about to do something stupid...hope nobody minds. 

I just couldn't resist the Lord of the Rings quote (and Jerek is genuinely not going to be happy about prisoners getting eaten...)


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2005)

It seems like most of my political diplomacy is in situations that could easily turn into a TPK. I am glad diplomacy is a class skill for druids.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Aug 19, 2005)

Lehko will be glad to fill in. Just be ready though, he tends to rely on.... barbarian diplomacy.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> Lehko will be glad to fill in. Just be ready though, he tends to rely on.... barbarian diplomacy.



 As in "Do it my way or I'll blast your ears off" kind of diplomacy?


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Aug 19, 2005)

Well... sort of. I do have my spells back.  But really, somewhat more direct, and to the point. Finesse with a club type thing.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 19, 2005)

Man, I hate to say this right before a TPK (  )  but I'm off!  I should be back online August 29th or so.  Have fun and if Jerek gets killed, I hope he at least takes a couple with him.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Aug 19, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> ...right before a TPK...




You're the optimistic sort, aren't you?


----------



## JimAde (Aug 19, 2005)

What can I say?  I'm a regular Pollyanna! 

Good luck with the kobolds.  Sorry I can't be of much RP help.

Hey, maybe you can get Calcryx and the kobolds mad enough to attack each other.  That would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 22, 2005)

No battle royale with dozens of kobolds as barbarian diplomacy and blaming the dead guy prevail.

When Jair gets the chance he will see if he can get us some more torches or lamp oil from the kobolds if he can, otherwise I think we need to go back to town for it.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 22, 2005)

Light will definitely be my spell of choice when I get a new cantrip known at second level.


----------



## jayaint (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm back... odd sort of lapse in my subscription to the thread. Was so busy, that without the email reminder smacking me in the face I just went about my daily business and forgot. But I'm here (again)... glad I sensed well during the negotiations while I was away.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2005)

Sorry for the absence, three days of intense overtime to make up for my day off and family visit are over now.

I was really hoping to not have our captives killed but done is done.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2005)

Indy, hope you don't mind my throwing in the spirit eagle flavor stuff to explain Jair's failure to act.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd like to point out, that the goblins were gonna be eaten anyhow, and I doubt anybody was comfortable with their tenderizing technique. Besides, it's been, what, 16 hours? 12 since our little feast at the inn? I'm hungry.


----------



## IndyPendant (Aug 25, 2005)

> A fire is prepared, and a different pair of goblin prisoners--in much worse condition than your own--are led out in chains.



Perhaps this was unclear, since two of you seem to think your prisoners are gone--but the kobolds had prisoners of their own, and those were the ones skinned alive.  Yours are still under your, err, care.

No time for a lengthy post right now in the IC thread; look for it sometime in the next few hours.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2005)

IndyPendant said:
			
		

> Perhaps this was unclear, since two of you seem to think your prisoners are gone--but the kobolds had prisoners of their own, and those were the ones skinned alive.  Yours are still under your, err, care.
> 
> No time for a lengthy post right now in the IC thread; look for it sometime in the next few hours.




That will work out much better then. For us and our prisoners, if not for these unfortunates. I think I'm going to come up with a druidic geasa oath against eating humanoids.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Aug 26, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> ...a druidic geasa oath against eating humanoids.



 Enjoy your "compact, dry, high energy" foods. Me? i'm havin' goblin steak, medium-rare. Who knows? Maybe this is a line in to the Eater of Monsters PrC, or whatever it is called.


Edit: I would mention, that I did to attempt to slay the other goblins, the ones being flayed, not ours. Just to clarify.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 26, 2005)

Heirmund isn't going to be eating tonight... maybe I'll tell the kobolds I'm going on a diet?


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Aug 26, 2005)

I lived the first 16 years of my life in the barbarian nomadic hunter/farmer tribes of Chult. I've eaten goblin before.


----------



## IndyPendant (Aug 29, 2005)

Everyone is at maximum hit points, except for: Jair 8/9; Ydyr 6/10; Heirmund 3/5; Kuma 6/14; and Jerek 4/7.

You are starting a fresh day with full spells.  Heirmund, I'll need to know your spell list for the day.

I decided to fast forward, because things seemed to be *really* slowing down in the game.  If you want any 'parting shots' so to speak, with the kobolds, feel free to include them in your post.

I think however it's time to get back to the action. : )


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't suppose there're any medium weapons I'm proficient with lying around? Probably would be a bit too much to hope for.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2005)

KUma's a walking arsenal. He's got his sword, a club, and a spear. I'm sure he'd share if you asked nice.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 29, 2005)

Just wanted to let you know I'm back.  Kind of crazed this morning but I'll put together a real post for the afternoon.

You guys did great with the kobolds.  It's probably a good thing I wasn't here.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Aug 29, 2005)

Meh. It's an actual two-handed spear, a la Jair. I'd rather a one handed weapon. I don't wanna deal with the improvised weapon penalty for just snapping the haft of the damn thing.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2005)

I will be away on vacation 9/2-9/6 and also 9/9


----------



## JimAde (Aug 31, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I will be away on vacation 9/2-9/6 and also 9/9



 Slacker.




Have a good time.


----------



## IndyPendant (Sep 6, 2005)

Note that Voadam is still away today.  I can have Jair calm Terrek, no probs there--assuming he has time! : ) --but any actual speeches or actions will have to come from you guys...


----------



## IndyPendant (Sep 7, 2005)

Heh.  Wow.  The last word in my most recent post was supposed to be s n i g g e r s.  But this is what happened when I typed it out: ss! : )


----------



## JimAde (Sep 7, 2005)

Ah, the joy of automated filters.

Actually I've always used "snickers" anyway.  As long as the filter doesn't decide it's to close to "knickers" I should be OK.


----------



## Mithran (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, he's not being very reasonable. But he does seem to have the bigger end of the stick... as far as bargaining chips goes...


----------



## JimAde (Sep 7, 2005)

I can understand that he doesn't want the rest of us unsupervised while he negotiates.  I will reserve further comment since I hate it when the players use "table talk" in my own games.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2005)

Um. Goblins? Evil?

This isn't a pleasant chat with landed gentry, people. You're dealing with vicious, evil-minded little brutes. They'll be reasonable if you can force the issue...otherwise expect them to grab every advantage they can.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll point out that I don't want to step on anybody's toes here. From a meta-game sense, I figure someone with some Diplomacy should prod things in the right direction, and from an IC sense, Lehko is a bit... brash and tends to act impulsively, ie. Chaotic Neutral. And on that note, I know you expressed some concerns with that initially, Indy. Just to touch back, how do you think I'm doing with it? And that's an open request, this is only my second CN characterand I wouldn't mind some feedback from you guys.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2005)

Erm...anyone got any heals? Kuma's VERY badly injured, and it looks like a heckuva fight coming up.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> I'll point out that I don't want to step on anybody's toes here. From a meta-game sense, I figure someone with some Diplomacy should prod things in the right direction, and from an IC sense, Lehko is a bit... brash and tends to act impulsively, ie. Chaotic Neutral. And on that note, I know you expressed some concerns with that initially, Indy. Just to touch back, how do you think I'm doing with it? And that's an open request, this is only my second CN characterand I wouldn't mind some feedback from you guys.



 I think you're doing fine.  Lehko's a bit impulsive but it's not like he's done anything really _wrong_.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Erm...anyone got any heals? Kuma's VERY badly injured, and it looks like a heckuva fight coming up.




What are you at? I forget Indy, did you place a hp reference for the party in the first ooc thread or someplace easy to find like that?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2005)

We'll see how the diplomacy goes, then I expect lots of twig blight combat in the hole if we make it past here, possibly with other abominations yet to be discovered.


----------



## IndyPendant (Sep 8, 2005)

> What are you at? I forget Indy, did you place a hp reference for the party in the first ooc thread or someplace easy to find like that?






> 08-28-05 09:20 PM
> IndyPendant
> Everyone is at maximum hit points, except for: Jair 8/9; Ydyr 6/10; Heirmund 3/5; Kuma 6/14; and Jerek 4/7.




It was back a ways.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 9, 2005)

So, the 'everyone' that are at max HP is... me?


----------



## JimAde (Sep 9, 2005)

Actually did we get our 1 HP for resting the night?  For me that's a big percentage!


----------



## IndyPendant (Sep 9, 2005)

Yep, the 1hp for resting was factored in (even though technically I should be rolling Heal checks for that! : ) as well as Jair's remaining Orisons from yesterday.  I did not have Jair cast any spells today however.

Lehko, I will include it in the descript once I find out everyone's actions, but Durnn will not let you have one of their torches.  The pit is lit almost to torch-level already, however, by the sickly violet glow I described as rising from it...: )


----------



## Voadam (Sep 12, 2005)

Shayuri, I'll heal Kuma with a cure light once we are down below.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2005)

Augh! 

Sorry everyone! Posting now.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 13, 2005)

Ydyr could ride Terrek down.... Or, Terrek gets down, follow on the rope, and the barbarian gets to jump. Hope you bought some ranks dude. ::claps Shayuri on the back heartily::


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 15, 2005)

Goshdarn it. The one time I get a good init, and what happens? In a hole with a potentially incapacitating fall and I don't know there are skeletons. Figures.


----------



## IndyPendant (Sep 17, 2005)

Not doing too well these past couple of days.  Ill, so bad that I had to leave work (unpaid too).  Bah.  That's the main reason for the delay in posting; my head's too fogged up for me to trust in thinking straight.  I'm over the worst of it now, I think, so I will be posting either Saturday or Sunday.

Sorry for the delay. : /


----------



## JimAde (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear you've been sick.  That's a drag.  I'm glad you're starting to feel better, though.

I'm waiting patiently to post as requested.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2005)

Take care of yourself Indy, hope you are better soon.


----------



## IndyPendant (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks guys.  Sorry for the interruption there.  The flu finally broke last night, so I'm feeling quite a bit better today.  Things should be back on track now.

I must admit though...the situation does look pretty grim for you guys...: )


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2005)

IndyPendant said:
			
		

> I must admit though...the situation does look pretty grim for you guys...: )




That's just the flu talking. It looks no more grim than normal for us. Attacked when only some of us can get in on the action, group of hostiles behind us solely held back by a fragile social agreement, party members being poisoned while we enter the fray wounded to start. all right, the flu has got it pretty straight.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 20, 2005)

IndyPendant said:
			
		

> ((Lehko's Jump check: 19+1=20. Skeleton's save: 18. Ydyr's attack: 19+2=21. Damage: 4+0=4.))




Forcewave requires two checks, Str and Fort. The skeleton should take 1 point even if he makes his fort save.

[sblock]	Forcewave
Evocation [Force]
Level: Sor/Wiz 1
Components:V, S, F
Casting time: 1 action
Range: Medium (100ft. + 10ft./level)
Target: Wave of force affecting one creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving throw: Fortitude partial
Spell Resistance: Yes

You cause a wave of visible force resembling a crashing ocean wave to appear and immediately impact a single target. If the target fails it's saving throw, it takes 1d4+1 hit points of damage and must make an opposed Strength check to avoid a bull rush. The wave of force has Strength 18, is medium, and is considered charging for the purposes of this check, and always moves the target the maximum distance possible. If the wave of force fails the opposed Strength check, the target is not moved. *If the target makes it's saving throw, it take 1 hit point of damage and avoids the bull rush attempt.*[/sblock]


----------



## IndyPendant (Sep 20, 2005)

Ah yes.  I actually was aware of that, Sorrow, and had factored it in to the skeleton's damage.  But I did forget to list it in the post, sorry.  It made its fort save, so a str check was not required of course.

...Have we lost Jayaint and Shayuri? (hint hint)


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2005)

Why do I feel like we've talked our way past all the 1st level challenges into something of a higher challenge rating.

The antlers and rats made me think bugbear druid but then I re-read the description and it said scale mail which violates the druid oaths, so ex-druid at best and probably something different.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2005)

I think you're exactly right. We're supposed to kill the goblins or kobolds (or both) and pick up a load of exp and loot.

Now we're in over our heads, and most of us need rest/healing.

Wee.

Oh, and did I mention we have no way out?


----------



## IndyPendant (Sep 23, 2005)

Heh.  No further comment on the situation, except to say...I'm interested myself to see how it plays out...: )

Jerek, it is in fact your action.  Sorry if that wasn't clear, but I did one complete round of actions, and then stopped.  I figured this is a critical enough situation that Heirmund, Jerek, and Kuma need complete freedom to decide how they react...


----------



## JimAde (Sep 23, 2005)

IndyPendant said:
			
		

> Heh.  No further comment on the situation, except to say...I'm interested myself to see how it plays out...: )
> 
> Jerek, it is in fact your action.  Sorry if that wasn't clear, but I did one complete round of actions, and then stopped.  I figured this is a critical enough situation that Heirmund, Jerek, and Kuma need complete freedom to decide how they react...



 Duh.  Sorry.  I'll edit my post to have an actual action.  I kind of lost track in all the excitement.


----------



## IndyPendant (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, that's it.  You guys put in a good run, (some of you) fighting right up to the end.  Thanks for the game, guys.  You're a great bunch of RP'ers.  I enjoyed the campaign; it's too bad it worked out the way it did...

I may run another PbP campaign one day; but for now I'm going to take a bit of a hiatus.  If I haven't scared you completely away ; ), keep an eye out.  While I don't really know if/when my next campaign will happen, if I do another one it will definitely be set in the Arcana Evolved ruleset, and it will be less combat-focused.

And, above all...

Have fun!


----------



## Mithran (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, that was fun. Hopefully I have AE by the time you get around to running a campaign with it.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 28, 2005)

Bah. At least I got to flex my CN muscles, and I've been itching to try out that IUS sorceror. Overall, I had fun. Thanks guys.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 28, 2005)

*Heavy sigh*  Well I don't really know what we could have done differently, given the character mix.

Excellent game, though.  Well done, all, especially Indy.  

Sorrow: Great edit to your sig! 

Thanks, everybody and good night!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2005)

Hehe

I can think of a few things. Several, really.

But this is not a time to be pointing fingers or wallowing in what might have been.

It was fun while it lasted.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2005)

It was a lot of fun, sorry I pushed us too far ahead with negotiation deals on our own without fully healing and into a combat over our heads in a vulnerable tactical situation.

It was a good game until everybody died.


----------

